# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Alkazaars Appendix [OOC]

## Pyrophilios

All discussions around the game in here.

*Please add your rolls in spoiler to the relevant Ingame Post*

Player
Character
Race
Class

J-H
Theo Veldt
Halfling (Stout)
Ranger (Hunter)

BobtheWizard
Qaza Tyja
Gnome (Forest)
Wizard (Chronurgist)

Shaggy
Denala Nightsong
Elf (High)
Rogue (Phantom)

The Postmodernist
Dharrus the Archivist
Dwarf (Hill)
Sorcerer (Clockwork Soul) 14/ Cleric (Order) 1

NiKkatsu
Almadek Udomorn
Dragonborn (Emerald)
Wizard (Bladesinger)

CardTrick
Schlecter "Lekt" Stern
Dhampir (Human)
Fighter (Rune Knight)




Link to the IC Threat: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...5#post25543365

----------


## CardTrick

Is a 30 on the check good enough to know whether triggering the runes would have the book come with us, and thus presumably be one-way, or that the book would stay behind, and thus possibly be a return point?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes, you know that the book can be taken with you as it opens a portal - that said: You still can only teleport to the spot specified in the painting.

----------


## CardTrick

So, one-way trip, as far as the book goes. Find your own way home.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Indeed - though you are high enough level to have teleport as a spell...

----------


## NiKkatsu

I have teleport 😁

----------


## Shaggy

Was gonna wait for the others to post before Daenala said anything about what she noticed with her ghostfriends help.

----------


## J-H

Well that's convenient.
Can we assume that we have all relevant mundane gear (tents, tarps, weather-appropriate clothing, hats, torches, firewood for cook fires, etc.) purchased, or do we need to itemize it on character sheets?

----------


## CardTrick

Do neither of our wizards have tiny hut?

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus has a single scroll of rope trick. That's... something.

----------


## CardTrick

Hey, I had Lekt buy a scroll of raise dead and a scroll of revivify (including material component cost) so as not to be a jerk to healer types, only to realize we have no one who can cast either. I mean, I guess Dharrus can with really good rolls on Wisdom checks.

----------


## J-H

Theo is a Ranger, and Revivify is on his spell list.

----------


## CardTrick

Oh, cool, then as an aside, Theo would know that Lekt keeps a Scroll of Revivify tucked in his right boot, just in case.

----------


## J-H

Does anyone need expensive spell components?  I didn't really have a use for the gold except for some healing potions.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Well that's convenient.
> Can we assume that we have all relevant mundane gear (tents, tarps, weather-appropriate clothing, hats, torches, firewood for cook fires, etc.) purchased, or do we need to itemize it on character sheets?


Feel free to ignore those nitty gritty details - just head down to the quartermaster and receive appropriate gear.

----------


## NiKkatsu

Hi guys!. I'm in the woods until Monday (just got out today to buy food) so probably won't write until then. Feel free to move along until then. Almadek has all he needs and i have a daerns instant fortress that we can sleep in. It's pretty much impregnable (resists magical attempts to unlock it) and indestructible (immune to most damage) so we're covered for sleeping. You just need bedrolls and whatnot.
Can't wait to jump back into it :)

----------


## Pyrophilios

Thanks for the headsup - I'll take care of it  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bobthewizard

Im just back from backpacking. Ill be playing Qaza, a slightly ADD, chronically late, chronurgist gnome. My first IC post is in. Looking forward to playing with all of you.

----------


## J-H

Are they speaking Common?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes, but a heavy dialect.

@Bobthewizard 
No worries, only for combat I need the strict attendance.

----------


## NiKkatsu

I'm back :D

----------


## CardTrick

Welcome back, we haven't gotten into any stuff trying to kill us yet... unless these two guys are secret rakshasa or something.  :Small Cool:

----------


## J-H

INT (1d20+1)[*17*] no skills

----------


## J-H

Insight (1d20+2)[*21*] is the old guy trying to scam us or just sees an opportunity to upcharge?
Insight (1d20+2)[*19*] for GSL (Golem Sign Language)

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza Int check (1d20+5)[*24*]

Insight golem (1d20+5)[*18*] - if I can use investigation, add 5 to that roll.

----------


## CardTrick

Intelligence DC13 (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus rolls for sign language and, well... sign language.

*Int* - (1d20)[*13*]
*Insight* - (1d20+6)[*25*]

EDIT: What precisely is our mission? Are we supposed to get the golem and bring it back? Just get the Nether Scroll? Anything else? Just feel like we kinda ported in fast without confirming our final goal.

----------


## CardTrick

The magus clearly wants us to the get the Nether Scroll. That's what he was all excited about in the opening post. 




> "UP, UP, UP, it's incredible, just incredible. A Netherese Scroll! Unimaginable - he never found it, only the key, and he never returned to fetch it!"


Same with Alkazaar, in the golem story. 




> He begs the reader to go to Anauroch and find the lost golem, which might lead to the discovery of a Nether Scroll.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Insight [roll0] is the old guy trying to scam us or just sees an opportunity to upcharge?
> Insight [roll1] for GSL (Golem Sign Language)


That was actually an OP misunderstanding - I missed the fact that you were offering platinum instead of gold coins. 

Your goal is to get the scroll for candlekeep

----------


## CardTrick

LOL... accidental shakedown.

----------


## Postmodernist

> The magus clearly wants us to the get the Nether Scroll. That's what he was all excited about in the opening post.


Ok, cool, this is what I assumed, but I wanted to confirm. Thanks!

----------


## NiKkatsu

To answer your question, Pyro, Almadek would definitely take the quick route to the temple and face more dangers on the way (it's literally in his ideals), but the others seem to prefer to follow the guides. I thought 15th level mages didn't need to travel like that, but why not. Let's support local economy!

----------


## Pyrophilios

> To answer your question, Pyro, Almadek would definitely take the quick route to the temple and face more dangers on the way (it's literally in his ideals), but the others seem to prefer to follow the guides. I thought 15th level mages didn't need to travel like that, but why not. Let's support local economy!


 :Small Big Grin: 

People usually just don't like random encounters. But to be fair: With teleport available, there's nothing keeping you from going home for the day and returning through the book to the golem (provided you bury it beforehand so it's save)

----------


## J-H

I don't mind random encounters, but Theo is an experienced outdoorsman, and he cares.  Moving on to travel?

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Moving on to travel?


If no-one else has anything they want to do first, I'll start the travel part

----------


## Bobthewizard

> If no-one else has anything they want to do first, I'll start the travel part


I'm ready. If the Bedine have any more to say, you can just include it in moving us along.

----------


## CardTrick

I'm fine with however many rando enc. the DM wants. Also, fine with moving on to the traveling if folks want. 

Anyone want an extra 5 temp hp buffer? I got five to give out from Chef.

----------


## J-H

Theo never mastered good field cooking, but he appreciates the value of a well-spiced meal over regular trail rations.  Jolly good!

----------


## NiKkatsu

Hehe. beat you by a minute, Bob

----------


## Bobthewizard

That's what I get for making too long of a post. I edited it to make it make some sense.

----------


## NiKkatsu

Looks good! and fits with your character, too.

----------


## CardTrick

Yeah, that riddle reminds me of one from grade school.

My tines be long, my tines be short
My tines be gone, fore my first retort.

----------


## NiKkatsu

Arcana check: (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza's Arcana (1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## CardTrick

Arcana (1d20+11)[*13*]
w/Advantage (1d20+11)[*29*]

Lekt is a greedy jerk, but he's not *evil*, so he isn't going to suggest destroying the spring for the decanter... but he is a jerk, so he's totally pointing out to Shamir that its magic.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza Perception (1d20+5)[*19*]

Edit: Almost! I'll wait for someone else to take charge.

----------


## CardTrick

Do I need to actively roll, or is Passive Perception 28 sufficient?
*
Edit:* Also, if it matters, Lekt speaks Giant.

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus
*Arcana* - (1d20)[*9*]
*Perception* - (2d20+6)[*20*][*8*](28) Advantage from the sentinel shield is attuned to.

----------


## NiKkatsu

I can only hit a 20 on a nat 20, but let's give it a go!
*Perception*: (1d20)[*19*]

edit: the dice gods are evil...

----------


## J-H

Perception (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Do I need to actively roll, or is Passive Perception 28 sufficient?
> *
> Edit:* Also, if it matters, Lekt speaks Giant.


It's an active roll - you all hear the noise, but identifing it takes effort

----------


## CardTrick

Okay.

Perception (1d20+8)[*26*]
w/Advantage (1d20+8)[*26*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, Initiative:

Opponents: (1d20)[*1*]


Theo: (1d20)[*10*]
Quaza: (1d20)[*5*]+7
Daenala: (1d20)[*17*]+5
Dharrus: (1d20)[*3*]/(1d20)[*5*]
Amadek: (1d20)[*9*]+3
Schleckter: (1d20)[*20*]+3

Yeah, no surprise round, but you all get to act first

----------


## Pyrophilios

Ogre Wis saves:

Ogre 1: (1d20+4)[*21*]
Ogre 2: (1d20+4)[*11*]
Ogre 3: (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

@J-H Sorry if my hypnotic pattern wastes your spike growth. I wasn't sure what your plan was for the rest of us with the spike growth. I think we need to get to the ogres quickly so they don't kill the Bedine prisoners, so it seems like the spike growth might hinder us more than the ogres. I thought it would be best to just disable the ogres.

If I am missing a tactic, or if next time there is something you want us to do with teamwork, let me know, and I can hold off next time.

----------


## Postmodernist

Lol at my shot in the dark stealth...

*Stealth* - (1d20)[*14*]

Which ogres are affected by the hypnotic pattern? Also, are the Bedine restrained? I'm contemplating using Scatter to separate the group up, possibly plopping any Ogres unaffected by the pattern in the middle of the spikes, and transporting the Bedine somewhere safe, maybe near us.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Ogre 1 is the most northern one and the only unaffected.

The bedine are tied up - both to each other and on hands and feet.

----------


## Postmodernist

Gotcha. Sounds like two are already incapacitated, so we can focus on one until it goes down. Seems optimal already. I'll adjust my tactics accordingly. Post forthcoming.

----------


## CardTrick

Since he has higher initiative, presumably these attacks occur before Qaza puts Hypnotic Pattern on the ogres and thus shouldn't break the spell.  

Attack 1 (1d20+12)[*16*]
Attack 2 (1d20+12)[*31*]
Attack 3 (1d20+12)[*18*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

All hits - though the first only barely - please add damage rolls to all attack rolls, no matter if they hit or not (ideally including potential critical hits)

----------


## CardTrick

I'm not super die roller savvy. I can do the damage rolls like this, so it is easy to see what to double on a crit though. 

Attack 1: (1d8)[*8*] +9 slashing + (2d6)[*7*] radiant
Attack 2: (1d8)[*1*] +9 slashing + (2d6)[*8*] radiant
Attack 3: (1d8)[*5*] +9 slashing + (2d6)[*2*] radiant

*So, 41 slashing, 17 radiant = 58 total*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Oh, it's pretty easy. I usually use the following format:

[roll]1d20+x[/roll ], damage [roll]1dx+x[/roll ], if crit: [roll]1dx[/roll ]

----------


## J-H

I figured the ogres would charge towards us.
I'll wait until I know it's my turn... hard to track with a lot of the battle posts over in OOC.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yeah, please add your rolls or at least the results in spoiler to your posts in the IP thread, so all information is available at one single location.

----------


## CardTrick

Not a problem, already done.

----------


## CardTrick

If it helps, the initiative flow/order and what actions have been declared so far are: 

Lekt (sword) -> Daenala (undeclared) -> Qaza (hypnotic pattern) -> Almadek (undeclared) -> Theo (spike growth?) -> Dharrus (wall of force around Bedin) -> Ogres (undeclared, 2 are currently incapacitated by hypnotic pattern)

----------


## J-H

I'll wait until people before me have gone.

----------


## Pyrophilios

It's been 12 days since Shaggy was last active - we can assume them having dropped out of the game. 

So NiKkatsu, your turn to declare your action.

----------


## CardTrick

I think Nikkatsu just got caught by the post order vs. initiative order and may have thought the Bedin already had a wall of force shielding them. 

I could be mistaken though.

----------


## NiKkatsu

I indeed thought there was that sphere of force around them already, yeah! I should've paid more attention to cardtrick's previous post about the flow of actions in the turn. maybe we could just do party initiative to avoid such confusions in the future? I've found it's helped in previous pbp games I've been a part of.

----------


## Pyrophilios

if you all are alright with that, we can do party initiative  :Small Smile:

----------


## CardTrick

I'm fine with it.

----------


## Postmodernist

Yeah, party initiative might be the way to go.

Also, this:




> "Ahh, my eyes... these goggles, they do nothing!


 definitely got me with a little chuckle.




> I indeed thought there was that sphere of force around them already, yeah! I should've paid more attention to cardtrick's previous post about the flow of actions in the turn. maybe we could just do party initiative to avoid such confusions in the future? I've found it's helped in previous pbp games I've been a part of.


It might also help if I had Dharrus articulate something in the post... "Dont use any area effect spells until I've protected the civilians" or something. Battlefield chatter can help coordinate the flow, and aid with focus fire stuff, like going single target on enemies not affected by save or sucks and the like. It's all good, we can live and learn.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is just a melee fighter, so his actions should be fairly predictable to the rest of the party.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I much prefer group initiative. It's too much trouble to either post not knowing what those earlier in the initiative are going to do, or to have to wait until it's your turn to post. 

I think it works best if actions are determined in the order posted, unless someone puts in their post that "I wait until XX has gone, then I charge in."

----------


## NiKkatsu

So I think we have a general consensus towards group init? Glad my little blunder could be put to good use, haha
I guess it wouldn't have helped Shamir like casters if I had melted all of his friends...

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, than it's decided:

I'll roll ini as before, but you all can act within your respective ini block before or after the opponents (only relevant in the first/surprise round) 

I assume Theo keeps the spikegrowth between the ogres and the team?

In that case, the ogre take their turn

----------


## Bobthewizard

@nikkatsu, in the future, please don't damage targets affected by hypnotic pattern and ruin my spells.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Arcana (1d20+10)[*23*]

Perception (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## CardTrick

This is obviously outside of even group initiative. 

*Reaction* (to Ogre 1 ending its turn within 30 ft. of Lekt): Ogre 1 needs to make a Wisdom DC18 or be charmed, incapacitated, and speed 0 for 1 minute (it gets a new save at the end of each of it subsequent turns).

----------


## CardTrick

Arcana (1d20+11)[*23*]
w/Advantage (from storm rune) (1d20+11)[*24*]

Perception (1d20+8)[*14*]
w/Advantage (from sentinel shield) (1d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## CardTrick

Sorry, didn't see Lekt needed to make a save too. 

Constitution Save (vs. Cone of Cold) (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## J-H

Perception (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## CardTrick

Does Lekt need to save against Theo's fireball?

----------


## J-H

He shouldn't.  I copied the targeting of the acid ball overhead.

----------


## CardTrick

Sorry, DM, the radiant cone attack is a Dexterity DC 16 for half. Not sure if editing the IC post to add in Dexterity will mess with the die roller.

----------


## Postmodernist

Arcana: (1d20)[*20*]
Perception (with advantage, so take better of these two): (1d20+1)[*19*] (1d20+1)[*19*]

Edit: Looks like they're the same, anyway. Question - how would we want to handle reactions? I just realized, reading this this morning, that Dharrus might have considered a counterspell. Not a huge deal, but mostly just wondering.

Also, Dharrus perceives the flying ogres, but can he target them?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Reactions are tricky - I'll edit my posts to include them (provided it hasn't been too long and too many others have posted already in relation to that), though I'd prefer if you would state your parameters for your reaction effects beforehand, so I can take them into consideration (won't change the actions of the opponents - at least not the first time they are confronted with a given reaction) 

Yes, you can target them with a cone, no problem. You know where they are, you just can't see them.

Ogre 2: (1d20)[*11*]

Ogre 3: (1d20)[*6*]


Also, an edit shouldn't disrupt your dice rolls, as long as you don't edit anything within the square parentheses

----------


## Pyrophilios

Con saves to keep spell going

ogre 2: (1d20+6)[*12*]
ogre 3: (1d20+6)[*19*]

Edit: 2 becomes visible

----------


## Pyrophilios

I probably should start rolling all kinds of saves in advance 

Int save

Ogre 2: (1d20+2)[*16*]

Ogre 3: (1d20+2)[*12*]

Con saves:

Ogre 3: (1d20+6)[*12*] 
Stays invisible, if barely

----------


## CardTrick

I think the Ogre may have -1d6 on the Constitution save to maintain concentration due to the Synaptic Static spell.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Indeed it does and therefore all remaining ogres are now visible

----------


## NiKkatsu

@bobthewizard -> Sorry about that. I assumed the spell worked like charm person where it would be broken anyways as soon as we'd fight. I'll read others' spells better next time ^^'

@Pyro -> Can I aim a lightning bolt to hit both of the remaining ones?

----------


## Pyrophilios

> @bobthewizard -> Sorry about that. I assumed the spell worked like charm person where it would be broken anyways as soon as we'd fight. I'll read others' spells better next time ^^'
> 
> @Pyro -> Can I aim a lightning bolt to hit both of the remaining ones?


Hm,

good question. Depends on your movement speed. 

They are both 30 ft above the ground and 15ft tall (for the purpose of the grid) and 20ft apart. 

Doing a quick sketch in Excell... yepp, totally doable.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Int save:

Ogre 2: (1d20+2)[*5*]

Ogre 3: (1d20+2)[*18*]

----------


## NiKkatsu

Oups. didn't roll my damage properly. I'll do it here then.
damage:
*Spoiler: damage*
Show

attack 1: (1d4+5)[*9*] + (1d6)[*4*] (psychic)
attack 2: (1d4+5)[*9*] + (1d6)[*6*] (psychic) + (2d8)[*9*] (thunder)
37 damage total +3d8 thunder if he moves next round

----------


## Bobthewizard

> tries to free himself of the mindwhip


Mind Whip is only one turn. He needed to save again against the Synaptic Static. 




> @bobthewizard -> Sorry about that. I assumed the spell worked like charm person where it would be broken anyways as soon as we'd fight. I'll read others' spells better next time ^^'


No worries. If you just didn't know then it's fine. I was concerned you did it on purpose. I'll try to be more clear in the future.

----------


## CardTrick

Evil dice gods. All these rolls... finally get a Nat 20... and it is on an investigate check of something that has basically no chance of having anything valuable on it.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Don't say that  :Small Wink:

----------


## Postmodernist

My rolls prove that the dice gods are indeed a fickle sort.

Rerolling my flubbed investigation check here: (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## CardTrick

Does anyone have a pearl to actually cast Identify with?

----------


## J-H

Theo knows Giant (and a bunch of other languages), and has Persuasion but not Intimidation.  Who else is going to work the interrogation, and what do we do with the ogre when we're done?

I have a bunch of extra gold I didn't spend.  Not sure if we can credit a bit of that to a pearl or not.

----------


## CardTrick

I would assume our Sorcerer/Order Cleric is the group's default intimidator, with literally anyone giving them advantage with a simple help action. But I don't know what all spells folks have prepared.

As for afterwards, if anyone has mass suggestion, at an 8th level casting the ogre can potentially be compelled by the well-phrased suggestion for up to a month.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Don't worry about the pearl - I'd assume you have your necessary components for your spell by now. 

The goggles are goggles of Devilsight, allowing you to see through magic darkness with regular darkvision
(Uncommon, no Attunement)

The belt is a belt of fire giant strength.

The other two ogres also had those goggles. 

In total they have 2450 gp in various coins and currencies among them.

----------


## CardTrick

Is the party okay with Lekt attuning to the fire giant belt and giving Theo his hill giant belt to attune to, so they both upgrade their Strength?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza has no use for strength so I have interest in the belt, but CardTrick's plan seems good to me.

Qaza could use one of the pairs of goggles. She has several spells that require her to see her target. Probably the three arcane full-casters should get them, but I don't know everyone's characters well yet, so I'm open to other suggestions.

I didn't take identify. With the short-rest magic-item identification rule, it never seems necessary. Probably someone should try to make sure remove curse is in their book, though. I made my character as if there would be a divine full-caster, which we are missing.

----------


## J-H

Theo has no source of Darkvision, so those goggles would be nice if nobody else needs a pair.

I will be happy to take the Belt of Hill Giant strength!

These are some suspiciously well-equipped Ogre Mages.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Theo has no source of Darkvision, so those goggles would be nice if nobody else needs a pair.


Good point. Anyone without dark vision should get priority. Then arcane casters with single target spells.

----------


## CardTrick

> Theo has no source of Darkvision, so those goggles would be nice if nobody else needs a pair.
> 
> I will be happy to take the Belt of Hill Giant strength!
> 
> These are some suspiciously well-equipped Ogre Mages.


Pretty sure they were Oni.

----------


## CardTrick

> Good point. Anyone without dark vision should get priority. Then arcane casters with single target spells.


Lekt has 120 ft. Darkvision, and I suppose he could give his Eyes of Minute Seeing to Almadek, since they don't have darkvision to benefit from the Devilsight goggles and are proficient in Investigation. Lekt's passive investigation would drop to 21, but Almadek's would rise to 23.

----------


## NiKkatsu

> Lekt has 120 ft. Darkvision, and I suppose he could give his Eyes of Minute Seeing to Almadek, since they don't have darkvision to benefit from the Devilsight goggles and are proficient in Investigation. Lekt's passive investigation would drop to 21, but Almadek's would rise to 23.


Sounds good to me!

----------


## Bobthewizard

So Lekt will take the belt, passing their old one to Theo.

Theo and Almadek lack dark vision so they can have the goggles. Then I'm fine if Dharrus takes the last pair. We both have about the same number of "target you can see" spells.

Edit: I think I might have misread the goggles. If they only allow you to use your darkvision through the goggles, then they should go to Dharrus, Qaza, and Lekt.

----------


## CardTrick

Okay, I'll mark on my sheet to reflect that upon the party's next rest, Lekt will attune to the Belt of Fire Giant Strength, give the Belt of Hill Giant Strength to Theo to atturne, wear one of the three Goggles of Devilsight, and give the Eyes of Minute Seeing to Almadek to wear.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> So Lekt will take the belt, passing their old one to Theo.
> 
> Theo and Almadek lack dark vision so they can have the goggles. Then I'm fine if Dharrus takes the last pair. We both have about the same number of "target you can see" spells.
> 
> Edit: I think I might have misread the goggles. If they only allow you to use your darkvision through the goggles, then they should go to Dharrus, Qaza, and Lekt.


Correct, you need a source of darkvision before you can use them.

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus isn't interested in strength either, but does have Darkvision, so could potentially benefit from the googles. Also happy to start the interrogation. I think he'd play good cop, maybe Lekt plays bad cop? Oh, and maybe we should give the Bedine equipment a cursory glance? But yeah, they were ogre mages or oni or just plain old monsters with class levels or something.

----------


## Pyrophilios

If you have no questions for the ogre, the Bedines will be happy enough to take care of him. Also, the gear those nomads have is just mundane travel stuff - no magic shinies...  :Small Wink:

----------


## J-H

Are we intimidating the ogre or trying magic, or something else?  Don't want to mess up the strategy.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Depends on the questions you have - and what you can offer him.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is a jerk, when he said he wanted "to interrogate", what he really meant was that he was going to knock that first ogre out, feign asking him something he knew the creature wouldn't answer and use that as an excuse to bite and drink him.

At this point, given he's seen the ogre make elaborate magic attempts to flee rather than just surrender, he wouldn't believe making a deal with the creature would be worthwhile. So, his opinion would be the group either use magic to make the ogre future worm-fodder or give him over to the Bedin to get their goodwill.

That said, he'll help with whatever any of the party wants to do. He tries not to be a jerk to his friends.

----------


## Postmodernist

Anyone got any other questions for this ogre/dao guy? And... what are we going to do with him?

----------


## J-H

What would we do with a chimera or wyvern or tiger that viewed people as prey?

We have no way to keep the ogre from killing more people in the future, and I'm pretty sure we aren't packing any characters who have the abilities or talent to get him from changing his worldview and alignment to one that will make him able to live in place with others in the future.  Knock him unconscious and then give him a quick and painless death.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is okay leaving it to the Bedine, though OOC-Meta... I'm pretty sure if the party departs and leaves it to them, the Div will easily kill them all.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I don't like to spend too much time worrying about the morality of how we treat monsters in D&D. Monsters are bad. Role intimidation once to get info, then kill them. No need for elaborate details of either the interrogation methods or the killing. Then let's get back to the story.

----------


## J-H

I have a feeling the Oni would probably try to point us towards a snakepit of some sort rather than his actual lair.
We could try to track it back, but they fly.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Well, yes, but that's why everyone should have at least one diviniation among you spell slingers  :Small Wink:

----------


## J-H

Unfortunately, Speak with Animals and Speak with Plants are not likely to be very useful in the Fantasy Sahara Desert.

----------


## NiKkatsu

Suggestion could do the trick

----------


## CardTrick

Unless anyone chimes in with magic mojo'ing him or something... or the Div suddenly starts fighting, I guess Lekt finishes him and we move on?

----------


## J-H

Could we find our quest objective, then come back and deal with the Div's loot and traps?  Or do we expect to get teleported back to Candlekeep at the end?

----------


## CardTrick

A portal to Candlekeep has probably opened a few times by now in the background. When we're done, we can either just wait for someone to use the book again and leave, or using Sending (or something similar) to tell them to use the book and leave, or I believe one of the wizards has their own teleportation spell. 

Just to note, IC, Lekt is NOT particularly interested in finding the Div cave. He assumes its trapped and the loot from the dead Bedine doesn't sound very worthwhile to him. OOC, as noted before, I'm fine with as many or as few side encounters as the DM/rest of the party wants to do.

----------


## Pyrophilios

You have no time crunch and you can teleport freely - so it's really just a question of do it now, do it later or do it not at all.

----------


## J-H

I'm seeing two no votes, mine is for "not now but definitely later."

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'll vote for later.

----------


## NiKkatsu

not now, maybe later
and I have teleport so we can go back to candlekeep whenever. definitely no time gate.

----------


## CardTrick

He may be out-voted here, but for clarity:

Lekt is voting not now for the Div cave, however, he is interested/voting yes for the Dragon Tortoise the Bedine mentioned is on the way for the reasons he said IC.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> He may be out-voted here, but for clarity:
> 
> Lekt is voting not now for the Div cave, however, he is interested/voting yes for the Dragon Tortoise the Bedine mentioned is on the way for the reasons he said IC.


I agree with that. Bedine leftovers are not as important as a potential dragon turtle!

----------


## Postmodernist

Works for me!

----------


## Pyrophilios

Can I assume that you are closing in on the crevice?

----------


## Bobthewizard

I think so. I'm ready, if you want to set that up next.

----------


## Postmodernist

Yeah, I looked to see if there were any additional precautions to take, and I think Dharrus is good.

----------


## NiKkatsu

Arcana check: (1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## CardTrick

Sorry, was slammed at work today. 

*Arcana* (1d20+11)[*19*]
*w/Advantage* (1d20+11)[*16*]

Dice gods being dice gods... whatever.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Arcana (1d20+10)[*30*]

----------


## J-H

Arcana (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Postmodernist

*Arcana* - (1d20)[*19*]

If anyone says this to Dharrus, he can probably hit the Dispel check. If he activates Trance of Order, he can't roll below a 15. With a buff or two, he should be able to pretty effortlessly tap the roll.

----------


## CardTrick

So, I guess the real treasure was the giant turtle and weird little elemental friends we made along the way.

----------


## Postmodernist

> So, I guess the real treasure was the giant turtle and weird little elemental friends we made along the way.


I dunno. _Bless_ for an hour is pretty badass.

----------


## J-H

My sword is either a Dragon Slayer or a Giant Slayer for the next few days (DM's choice).  That's pretty neat, although either one being useful implies substantial dangers.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Definitely a dragonslayer  :Small Wink:

----------


## CardTrick

DM: "Though who is greedy enough to dig through *that*?"

Lekt: "I am your Huckleberry."

----------


## J-H

Are those straight Str/Dex checks, or does the Athletics skill apply?

Anyone have Stone Shape or Silence?

----------


## Pyrophilios

As per the module they are straight ability checks, though I'd allow fitting tool proficiency to apply (Stone mason or similar)

----------


## CardTrick

Again, quick and dirty (this time literally). Only two of us could wear the armor, and since Lekt already got a very nice magic item this mission, he'd give Dharrus dibs on the Dwarven Plate. Doesn't require attunement and its definitely an upgrade from normal plate armor... it does presently smell of worm poo though. The other two require attunement and none of use really have a slot free... and I'm not sure any of it is really a upgrade for any of us.

Also... some poor bastard got digested whilst wearing a ring of acid resistance.   :Small Eek: 

*Edit:* Of course, I'm assuming the dice gods are going to let me roll higher than a 4 with advantage for Lekt to even know what the stuff is... dangerous assumption.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Arcana (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

FYI: If the Unseen Servants work alone on the pile, you'll sooner or later cause a rock slide. The only way to avoid that, is a character handing them stones to be carried down (but that character would receive advantage to his test.)

----------


## CardTrick

Sorry for not getting an IC post done yet, my laptop hard drive fried yesterday (literally right after I made my OOC post) and I'm on an itty-bitty netbook backup that is very hard to type on until the main is fixed.

----------


## CardTrick

Huzzah! So, that's a Nat 20... on moving rocks. 

Yeah, that tracks.

*Edit:* But... forgive me Dice Gods... I do also notice the 2 Nat 1s that were dodged. Much respect.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Jupp, amazing rolls in either direction  :Small Big Grin: 

You certainly avoid calling a worm to your location... this time...  :Small Amused:

----------


## Postmodernist

Happy to take the armor, if no one has objections or a better use for it.

EDIT: I didn't refresh the page, and made my post well after the others had posted. Shouldn't affect anything in a meaningful way, just that the translating had already occurred. Sorry!

----------


## J-H

To clarify, the map posted IC is the map of the area we are in now, with letters for the murals, and purple worm trails through it.

The map referenced in the post is a separate map giving directions to the city where the scroll and Prince-in-Stasis.

Correct?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Correct, the posted map is just an illustration of the current terrain

----------


## Pyrophilios

Everyone still alive? Do you need input?

----------


## J-H

Do we know where the location on the other map is?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Is there more we want to explore here? Or should we follow the map to continue the search for the scroll?

----------


## Pyrophilios

It's a pretty easy survival check to understand the map - or you can ask the Bedine about it. 

You found the relevant information to continue the quest.

----------


## CardTrick

Perception DC 18 (1d20+8)[*15*]
w/advantage (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## J-H

Perception (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## J-H

Ouch
Attack rolls 2, 3, 4, 5 in order
Damage rolls d8s 4, 3; d6s 1, 1

----------


## CardTrick

Should we make attack rolls and such now?

----------


## Pyrophilios

That depends if you want to fight or flee

----------


## NiKkatsu

(1d20)[*5*] (perception check)

----------


## Bobthewizard

Are we each making perception rolls or did we just need he first one?

If yes, here is Qaza's (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Each of you - it's a question of just one or two seconds.

But I assume that is a vote for all of you going for fighting the worm  :Small Amused:

----------


## Pyrophilios

Ini

Theo  (1d20+2)[*21*]
Quaza  (1d20+7)[*9*]
Daenla  (1d20+2)[*6*]
Dharrus  (1d20)[*13*]/(1d20)[*20*]
Almadek  (1d20+3)[*6*]
Schlecter  (1d20+3)[*11*]

Purpleworm (1d20-2)[*1*]

Yeah, everyone who managed the Perception check gets two attacks in, the other only one

----------


## Postmodernist

Perception w/advantage

(1d20+1)[*10*] and (1d20+1)[*20*]

EDIT: By "two attacks," do you mean  2 actions can be taken? Like, two spells, hypothetically?

----------


## Bobthewizard

It should be restrained now. So everyone should roll a possible advantage on any attacks.

----------


## J-H

Yes, please clarify on that :)

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Yes, please clarify on that :)


Here's the description for the wand. It's from Out of the Abyss. 

http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/wondrous-it...f-viscid-globs

----------


## CardTrick

Seriously dice gods, these rolls... what the heck. 

Assuming that a 21 hits, that's 131 slashing and 43 radiant damage total, and if the worm fails it's DC18 Wisdom save it may never get to act at all.

----------


## J-H

Sorry, the clarification was for whether we get a second full turn vs. "second attack".

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Perception w/advantage
> 
> (1d20+4)[*18*] and [roll1]
> 
> EDIT: By "two attacks," do you mean  2 actions can be taken? Like, two spells, hypothetically?


Correct. Two actions

The worm has 18 AC


Wisdom save:

(1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## CardTrick

It made its save... kill it... kill it with fire!

----------


## Postmodernist

> Here's the description for the wand. It's from Out of the Abyss. 
> 
> http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/wondrous-it...f-viscid-globs


Holy crap that item is strong. It's Power Word: Don't Move.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yeah, the wand is poorly designed in my opinion - there should be a strength check in there like for web to break free.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Holy crap that item is strong. It's Power Word: Don't Move.


Yes. Except it's useless in any outdoor encounter since it dissolves immediately in sunlight. So the average is just good.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Yeah, the wand is poorly designed in my opinion - there should be a strength check in there like for web to break free.


I would be happy to add "A creature restrained by the webs _glob_ can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained."

Is there anyway we could also change "The glob also dissolves instantly if exposed to sunlight" to "The glob also dissolves *after one round* if exposed to sunlight." 

That way, I could use it as a one round restraint in the sun, but it wouldn't be an automatic encounter ending hit underground. 

If you like those changes, I'll put the whole thing in a spoiler in my posts. Obviously, it's your game so if you want to just add the STR check, that's ok.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Deal  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Postmodernist

Screwed up my Fire Bolt damage roll, rolled 2d1, should be 2d10.

(2d10)[*9*]

Are we just beating this thing down? I feel like that's not necessarily the most efficient plan, but it is probably ultimately not a terrible choice. Also, isn't worm venom valuable? Not that we know how to harvest it, but in my current campaign I definitely had my House Phiarlan assassins use purple worm venom to murder their targets extra good.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Deal


It's in a spoiler in my notes.

----------


## J-H

> Screwed up my Fire Bolt damage roll, rolled 2d1, should be 2d10.
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Are we just beating this thing down? I feel like that's not necessarily the most efficient plan, but it is probably ultimately not a terrible choice. Also, isn't worm venom valuable? Not that we know how to harvest it, but in my current campaign I definitely had my House Phiarlan assassins use purple worm venom to murder their targets extra good.


The Monster Manual says they often have valuable gems inside them if you cut them up.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Int Save

(1d20-5)[*-1*]

Also, that firebolt should have 3d10 since level 11

(1d10)[*1*]

Edit: In other news, the worm is dead :Small Tongue:

----------


## CardTrick

So now Lekt has worm blood and poo on him.  :Small Yuk:

----------


## Postmodernist

I am just now getting the "Theo Veldt" joke and I feel like a dummy. Granted, I didn't really scrutinize his sheet until after I chose him for the Voice of Order effect, so thanks for the chuckle.

----------


## Bobthewizard

A potion of healing once per day is probably not worth an attunement slot for any of us, but would be very valuable for a nomad tribe. I assume no one wants to replace a current attunement item with the Dragon Vessel. If that's wrong, let me know and I'll retcon my IC post.

----------


## NiKkatsu

Hi! Haven't checked the IC for a few days. Just wanted to tell you all life has been a bit much recently and i didn't have time to write... I'll probably be able to post again this w-e. Sorry about that

----------


## Pyrophilios

It's ok, the purple worm died so quickly, there was no delay in the story

----------


## Bobthewizard

Investigation (1d20+10)[*28*]
Insight (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## J-H

Investigation (1d20)[*7*]
Insight (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## Postmodernist

Do we wanna fight undead wizards? Just checking in because of the helm of brilliance thing. As a player, I'm down for whatever. In character, Dharrus would prefer to avoid violence, though he's hardly a fan of the restless dead.

----------


## J-H

The radius on the damage is only 30', so Theo can just hang back.

Out of character, I'm thinking "Flameskulls" but we'll see!

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Do we wanna fight undead wizards? Just checking in because of the helm of brilliance thing. As a player, I'm down for whatever. In character, Dharrus would prefer to avoid violence, though he's hardly a fan of the restless dead.


Qaza would much prefer we at least try to talk to them. It's always fun having allies. I probably lean towards trying to be friendly, but won't be disappointed if it falls apart or if others just want to blast away.

IC we'd defer to Dharrus to do the talking.

----------


## Postmodernist

Sorry for the delay, posting now.

EDIT: Cool cool cool, I rolled a 2.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I just rolled a 1. They are totally attacking us.

----------


## CardTrick

As far as I know, you don't roll to provide Help on a check in 5e (that's a 3.5e aid another thing).

----------


## Bobthewizard

> As far as I know, you don't roll to provide Help on a check in 5e (that's a 3.5e aid another thing).


Correct. Help gives advantage to the person taking the action, so they get to roll an extra die. In pbp though, it's sometimes easier to just roll it yourself rather than posting that you are going to help, and then waiting for the other person to roll the help die whenever they get a chance to post again. It ends up being the same number of dice and the same chance of success.

I never played 3.5 so I don't know how it works in that system.

----------


## Pyrophilios

It's moot anyway - you would have needed a 20 to get through their magic addled minds.

Ini:

Theo: (1d20+2)[*13*]
Qaza:  (1d20+7)[*24*]
Dharrus:  (1d20)[*17*]/(1d20)[*2*] Advantage
Almadek: (1d20+3)[*16*]
Schlecter: (1d20+3)[*13*]

Flameskull: (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## CardTrick

*Our Dice Gods:* "Peace was never an option."

----------


## Postmodernist

> *Our Dice Gods:* "Peace was never an option."


For real. This is gonna be scary. Demiliches are strong AF.

----------


## CardTrick

Denala isn't in the party, did you mean Theo?

----------


## Postmodernist

> Denala isn't in the party, did you mean Theo?


Yes, sorry, was looking at the wrong entry.

----------


## J-H

Thanks for the Haste.
Horde Breaker attack crit (1d8+9)[*10*]

*edit* Wow, assuming AC 19 or lower, 69 magic slash + 16 fire + 14 force = 99 damage.  Very nice Ranger gish damage.

----------


## CardTrick

Sorry, I messed up the damage dice brackets on the critical damage. I believe editing the bracket will cause a problem, since there is a radiant damage roll after it (and thus it will read as inserting a roll before another roll. So just rolling it here. 

(2d8)[*8*]

So, summary: 
Weapon damage is 41 slashing and 13 radiant to one skull, with 5 radiant to any adjacent skull. And cone damage is 26 or 13 radiant depending on their Dex saves.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I was waiting to wall of force one of them to cut down on their offense. But apparently dead is the best status to inflict. Nice job everyone.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Religion (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## J-H

Unfortunately, I do not have Holy Water to help with.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Just in case it wasn't clear: The golem can use a lvl. 9 dispel on command and at will. So if you want to conserve spell slots...

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Just in case it wasn't clear: The golem can use a lvl. 9 dispel on command and at will. So if you want to conserve spell slots...


That is very handy. I'm glad we have a golem with us.

----------


## Postmodernist

Ok, glad they weren't demiliches. Demi... lichen. Demiliches.

----------


## CardTrick

Apologies for going silent, medical thing... been a little out of it for the past couple day. Will resume posting today.

----------


## J-H

Plot convenience portal?  
If the Golem can dispel at will every round, we can use it to force a way through the sandstorm as well.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Very much plot convenience - never let details stand between you and the story  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus Perception with advantage, taking the higher of these two:

(1d20+1)[*17*]
(1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## J-H

Perception (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## J-H

Nature check, if we're really sneaky (Pass without trace), can we sneak by giant scorpions, or are they likely to have Tremorsense?

Nature (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Blindsight but no tremorsense

----------


## J-H

So more of an echolocation?  Is there something we can use as concealment to use to sneak past them?  Hills/dips in the sand, etc.?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Not really. You could fly over them without rousing them from their hiding place. But you can assume that they already noticed you (giant hole in the storm) and are just trying to ambush you.

----------


## CardTrick

Perception Check (1d20+8)[*16*]
w/advantage (1d20+8)[*11*]

I've clearly offended the dice gods... at least 16 was the minimum. *sigh*

----------


## J-H

The skeleton is atop the mastaba?  So it's not likely to participate in the current ambush fight.

I don't have a way to bypass it aside from just moving through the ambush and killing them all.

----------


## Bobthewizard

This is interesting. We have two wizards and a sorcerer and none of us have fireball. Almadek has vitriolic sphere, though. That might be a good opener.

----------


## J-H

I have Fireball from the Helm of Brilliance.

----------


## Pyrophilios

That would work - the sand isn't really cover - merely obscurement.

----------


## Postmodernist

> This is interesting. We have two wizards and a sorcerer and none of us have fireball. Almadek has vitriolic sphere, though. That might be a good opener.


Yeah, Dharrus is pretty support-y. We could def rock a solid ambush, though.

----------


## J-H

So, Fireball, Vitriolic Sphere, and ?? all at once?

----------


## Postmodernist

> So, Fireball, Vitriolic Sphere, and ?? all at once?


Maybe something for battlefield control. Web or something.

----------


## CardTrick

I'm just hanging on for a hot second to see what ya'll casters decide.

----------


## Postmodernist

> So, Fireball, Vitriolic Sphere, and ?? all at once?


Sounds good to me, +Web from Dharrus. Unless there's any objection, would Pyro want to describe our alpha strike before we go into a likely combat, or should we post individually?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Just roll your damage here and confirm web and I'll take care of the post

----------


## Postmodernist

> Just roll your damage here and confirm web and I'll take care of the post


Confirming Web from Dharrus.

----------


## J-H

Fireball (8d6)[*31*] Dex DC 18 half

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'm going to move this forward

Vitriolic sphere:

(10d4)[*18*] Acid


Saves:

(1d20+1)[*10*]
(1d20+1)[*15*]
(1d20+1)[*21*]

(1d20+2)[*22*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]
(1d20+2)[*6*]
(1d20+2)[*18*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Fireball saves

(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*8*]
(1d20+2)[*3*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]

(1d20+1)[*15*]
(1d20+1)[*11*]
(1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Ini:

Theo (1d20+2)[*20*]
Qaza (1d20+7)[*15*]
Dharrus (1d20)[*6*]/(1d20)[*1*]
Almadek (1d20+3)[*14*]
Schlecter (1d20+3)[*21*]

Group 1
(1d20+1)[*5*]
Group 2
(1d20+2)[*4*]


Web saves

(1d20+1)[*17*]
(1d20+1)[*18*]
(1d20+1)[*13*]

(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]
(1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## J-H

Are the wights close enough for Theo to reach them in melee this round?

----------


## CardTrick

Sum 43 slashing and 10 radiant damage, as movement (45 ft.) allows (if it doesn't, just ignore the attacks).

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Are the wights close enough for Theo to reach them in melee this round?


Yes, they are within 30ft of you.

Though after Lekt's attack, there isn't that much left of them.

----------


## J-H

Con save vs poison, with advantage (1d20+3)[*13*],  (1d20+3)[*8*]
Theo also has resistance to poison damage.

----------


## CardTrick

So are we in a new round now?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes, it's round 3 now.

----------


## CardTrick

Assuming a 27 hits, 32 slashing and 10 radiant damage.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Actually, even a 14 would hit, so all attacks hit.

Though the haste action can't be used for the dodge action, only for disengage. 

I'd suggest rolling another attack instead  :Small Wink:

----------


## CardTrick

I didn't count the last roll because a 15 means the roll was a 1, automatic miss on attack rolls. 

Also yeah, sorry, forgot Haste action doesn't include Dodge. Substituing in additonal attack roll. 

Haste Attack (1d20+14)[*20*]
Damage (1d8)[*5*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*8*] slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.

So New Sum 48 slashing and 16 radiant.

----------


## J-H

Assuming AC 20 or lower, and it doesn't resist fire, that's 60 damage from Theo.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza's Arcana (1d20+10)[*14*]

----------


## CardTrick

Arcana (1d20+11)[*31*]
w/Advantage (1d20+11)[*28*]

Always with the nat20s on skill checks.

----------


## Pyrophilios

It seems we have lost NiKkatsu completely - last activity was three weeks ago. So you are now down to four players in this boss battle.

----------


## J-H

Does the dragon appear to be undead?
Can we take combat actions now?

----------


## CardTrick

Yeah, I think Lekt would jump to that conclusion.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes and yes.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Attack roll for wand (1d20+13)[*14*]

----------


## CardTrick

Since the IC thread won't allow me to add the additional fire damag roll, (4d6)[*21*].

Assuming a 22 hits, thats 52 magical slashing, 28 radiant, and 21 fire damage (101 total if no resistances apply). As noted IC, the creature/dragon needs to make a DC18 Str save or be restrained.

----------


## J-H

Now watch it just be a statue with _Magic Mouth_ on it.

----------


## CardTrick

_This room is an illusion and is a trap devisut by Satan._

----------


## Pyrophilios

Not quite  :Small Big Grin: 

Ini
Schlecter (1d20+3)[*9*]
Theo (1d20+2)[*19*]
Qaza (1d20+7)[*25*]
Dharrus (1d20)[*10*]/(1d20)[*17*]

Zikzokrishka (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

I won't enact any actions until Zikzokrishka had their first ini, so you'll be spared the lair action for the first round,

But Schlecter has to content with 

Lightning Breath (Recharge 56). Zikzokrishka exhales lightning in a 90-foot line that is 5 feet wide. Each creature in that line must make a DC 20 Dexterity saving throw, taking 66 (12d10) lightning damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.

(12d10)[*61*]

Recharge
(1d6)[*6*]

And one legendary action: 
Tail. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*2*]+13 to hit, reach 15 ft., one target. Hit: (2d8+7)[*14*] bludgeoning damage. if crit (2d8)[*6*]

AC is 19 for all future reference.

----------


## CardTrick

Dexterity Save (1d20+2)[*5*] plus (1d4)[*2*] 
w/Indomitable re-roll (if necessary) (1d20+2)[*3*] plus (1d4)[*2*]

61 lightning damage (10 of it eaten by temporary hit points from the blessing), but a 15 misses, so no damage from the tail. Sheet HP updated to 118/169. 

Also, Lekt has advantage on Initiative rolls, he has the same Sentinel Shield Dharrus does.

----------


## Pyrophilios

He does?

well then (1d20+3)[*12*]

Lucky you, so you all get to act before the dragon and the attack goes through

----------


## Pyrophilios

Also Strength save to prevent restraining (1d20+7)[*24*] if unsuccessful the draco lich will burn a legendary resistance

Also Dex save from Theo  (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## CardTrick

Is the dragon still taking the same actions? 

Also, if so, can Lekt make an opportunity attack as it burrows away?

----------


## J-H

What is Theo dex-saving against?

----------


## Pyrophilios

The dragon is saving against Theo's attack 

And yes, an opportunity attack is in order.

----------


## CardTrick

I think that was the dragon rolling against Theo's prismatic spray.

Edit: Sorry, the thread didn't show the DMs response, when I initially posted this. Wasn't trying to be redundant.

.

----------


## CardTrick

I don't want to clutter the IC with my reaction attack before Dharrus even gets their actions posted but also don't want to make folks wait if I'm not online when that post is made, so posting the attack of opportunity here. 

Attack of Opportunity (1d20+14)[*31*] plus (1d4)[*1*] from Bless
On a hit (1d8)[*8*] + 11 slashing damage plus (1d6)[*3*] radiant damage.
On a criticial hit an additional (1d8)[*4*] slashing damage plus (1d6)[*4*] +5 radiant damage

So 19 more slashing and 3 more radiant.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, you are all up again - I assume you are readying actions?

----------


## J-H

I have Locate Creature available as a Concentration spell (costs an action).  Would it provide up-to-date enough information that we could all concentrate around or away from the dragon's emergence point?

Technically, the dragon could sense locations and then choose to go somewhere else during it's movement, but I'm assuming it's more like a radar/movement tracker (Aliens?) that lets us adapt and tell where it's going, since D&D is representing a world that isn't stop-motion.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Interesting idea. I'd say yes. Though it comes down to a perception DC15 to accurately predict the emergence point in time to react.

----------


## J-H

Ok, I'll do that. Casting Locate Creature, and Perception (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Postmodernist

Bad rolls from the construct, but hopefully we can start messing this thing up.

@pyro, should we make Arcana/Religion/Knowledge rolls for this thing? I'm assuming its some sort of dracolich type thing, but we might want to get a vibe for its strengths and weaknesses.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Sure, but it's a pretty obscure knowledge: DC 25 Religion or DC 30 Arcana

Edit: Wow - I've never seen so many bad rolls on attacks and saves in one post. Lekt gets to live another day... For a CR 17 creature this lich is pretty pittyful. I might have to invent a second phase for this.

----------


## J-H

CR 17 vs. a 15th level party is only maybe a moderate encounter.  It doesn't have any CC except fear, it's trapped in a small space, and we just (for now) negated the mobility advantage.

I give all my dragons spellcasting.  An Improved Invisible dragon is much more dangerous.

Wis save vs. fear, with advantage because halfling.  (1d20+3)[*7*], (1d20+3)[*14*]
Edit: obviously it's still big enough to eat a halfling in a single bite, so Theo has an embarrassing moment of fear.

----------


## Bobthewizard

The wand is an attack roll: (1d20+13)[*28*] 
WIS save: (1d20+5)[*18*]

I put z's in my code like you do for mythweavers.

----------


## Pyrophilios

@J-H

Yeah, I try to run the module as is, so you can get a good impression what the writer's intent was. That said, yes, spellcasting would be something quite necessary for a dragon to turn themselves into a lich. 

I'll let you you have the original and think of something suitable as a bonus ;)

----------


## Postmodernist

> Sure, but it's a pretty obscure knowledge: DC 25 Religion or DC 30 Arcana
> 
> Edit: Wow - I've never seen so many bad rolls on attacks and saves in one post. Lekt gets to live another day... For a CR 17 creature this lich is pretty pittyful. I might have to invent a second phase for this.


Holy cow, that failed Int save is massive. Limiting his actions and movement will make a big difference. Pile it on! I have to maintain concentration for the Construct, so I may... fireball the dragon? Or synaptic static. The issue is that most of my spells are either Concentration or AOE.

Wis Save vs fear: (1d20+6)[*13*]

@pyro: what's the floor made of?

----------


## Pyrophilios

The floor is made from clay tiles - a lot of them are now destroyed.

And don't get your hopes up just yet, it still has it's legendary resistances.

----------


## CardTrick

> Sure, but it's a pretty obscure knowledge: DC 25 Religion or DC 30 Arcana
> 
> Edit: Wow - I've never seen so many bad rolls on attacks and saves in one post. Lekt gets to live another day... For a CR 17 creature this lich is pretty pittyful. I might have to invent a second phase for this.


Shouldn't this thing have more legendary and lair actions too? Its been in this crypt apparently a really long time.

----------


## CardTrick

Wisdom Save (1d20+8)[*22*] plus (1d4)[*1*] from Bless
w/Indomitable (if necessary) (1d20+8)[*11*] plus (1d4)[*2*] from Bless

Readied Attack (1d20+14)[*24*] plus (1d4)[*2*] from Bless 
Sword Damage (1d8)[*3*] +11 plus (1d6)[*6*] radiant plus (2d6)[*7*] fire.
On a Critical Hit additional (1d8)[*8*] plus (1d6)[*4*] +5 radiant plus (2d6)[*3*] fire.

Dracolich needs to make a DC 18 Str save DC or be restrained for one minute (re-roll at the end of each of their turn, takes an addition 2d6 fire damage at start of each of their turns).


Not frightened, indomitable not neccesary. 

14 slahsing, 6 radiant, and 7 fire damage (27 total).

----------


## Postmodernist

> The wand is an attack roll: [roll0] 
> WIS save: [roll1]
> 
> I put z's in my code like you do for mythweavers.


What do the z's do?

----------


## Bobthewizard

> What do the z's do?


On mythweavers [roll]1d20 [/roll] shows up as just "roll" and you have to hover over it to see the number.

[roll]1d20z[/roll] shows up as the number

[roll=attack]1d20z[/roll] shows up as "attack #" 

It's a little more to keep track of, but there you can copy forward formulas so it's a wash.

----------


## J-H

Should I post my turn as well, or wait until all the readied actions are confirmed as resolved?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Wait a moment - there will be a lair action at in 20

----------


## Bobthewizard

1. Does the dragon appear to be restrained? If so, it should have disadvantage on its attacks.

2. We should all have advantage to attack now. Is that right?

3. Does it appear to be affected by Dharrus' mind whip spell?

----------


## J-H

Con save (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## J-H

Wait, Frightened.  Disadvantage (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## J-H

Using Tireless to gain (1d8+2)[*4*] temp HP
Save against Frightened at end of turn, w/ advantage (1d20+3)[*20*] (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

> 1. Does the dragon appear to be restrained? If so, it should have disadvantage on its attacks.
> 
> 2. We should all have advantage to attack now. Is that right?
> 
> 3. Does it appear to be affected by Dharrus' mind whip spell?


1. No, it saved thanks to magic resistance with advantage
2. No, see 1
3. No, it used a legendary resistance to turn that one into a save

That said, there is still a strength save outstanding

(1d20+7)[*23*]/(1d20+7)[*27*]


So far you have done 220 points of damage

----------


## CardTrick

Constitution Save (1d20+11)[*27*] plus (1d4)[*3*] from Bless
w/Indomitable (if necessary) (1d20+11)[*16*] plus (1d4)[*1*] from Bless


Not blinded, Indomitable not necessary.

Also, Lekt's initiative is 12, not 9.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yeah, sorry, copied the wrong table. Should be in order now.

----------


## CardTrick

Sum damage is 58 slashing, 9 radiant damage for (67 total, 217 total from Lekt this combat)

----------


## Bobthewizard

> 1. No, it saved thanks to magic resistance with advantage
> 2. No, see 1
> 3. No, it used a legendary resistance to turn that one into a save
> 
> That said, there is still a strength save outstanding
> 
> [roll0]/[roll1]
> 
> 
> So far you have done 220 points of damage


The wand is an attack roll, not a saving throw. Then we added the STR check to break it.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Ah, I missunderstood you there. But it's moot anyway - that last attack was more than enough to take the lich down. 

The way is open - and don't forget you still can learn something useful from those religion and arcana checks.

----------


## Postmodernist

Wow, that was faster than I'd have expected. Also, this adventure is pretty generous with the magic items, though I suppose you'd figure a dragon's hoard would have some good stuff.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Just shows what martials can do if they have the right loadout  :Small Wink:

----------


## Postmodernist

> Just shows what martials can do if they have the right loadout


For real. Even scarier when buffed.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt has a VERY slim chance of making that Arcana check, so might as well try. 

Arcana (1d20+11)[*19*]
w/Advantage (1d20+11)[*21*]

Nope.

----------


## CardTrick

Does anyone have a bag of holding or a floating disc spell? I just realized that at about 1lb/10 coins... that's 600+ carry weight. Lekt can probably drag that with his existing gear (especially if Qaza is taking a chunk of it), but he'll be moving 5 ft. a turn.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Does anyone have a bag of holding or a floating disc spell? I just realized that at about 1lb/10 coins... that's 600+ carry weight. Lekt can probably drag that with his existing gear (especially if Qaza is taking a chunk of it), but he'll be moving 5 ft. a turn.


I think it's one pound per hundred coins.

----------


## J-H

Arcana (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## CardTrick

This adventure has sure given Arcana a whole lot of mileage. Though if we all fail this roll and end up killing the prince out of random ignorance, that'll be hilarious.

Arcana (1d20+11)[*17*]
w/Advantage (1d20+11)[*25*]

----------


## CardTrick

*Golem:* "Moral quandry!!!"
*Theo:* "Nah, it's easy, we just push it through into heaven and open it there."
*Golem:* "Listen here you little..."

----------


## Postmodernist

Arcana check: (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

There's technically a way to get the scroll and save Hamukai suggested by the adventure, personally, I find it pretty wasteful.

But consider this: Candlekeep doesn't allow knowledge to be destroyed, but you'd have to effectively murder a person to gain their property. Also, you can be sure that the Draco Lich would come after Candlekeep if it learns more about you.

----------


## CardTrick

I mean, if we had it, wouldn't Passwall work? Just slip into the coffin without openning it, grab the scroll... let the golem do its business. Using the Wish scroll to just wish the scroll out of the coffin without openning it. Qaza is pretty small, pretty much any effect to gain a line of sight with inside the coffin, short range teleport spell in short range teleport spell out... let the golem do its business.

----------


## Pyrophilios

All those options would either be blocked by the wards or destroy there integrity. 

Using the wish scroll to restore him to life would definitely work (but spending such an artifact for that is pretty wasteful imho)

----------


## CardTrick

Do we know about these wards IC?

----------


## Bobthewizard

What's the downside if the prince dies? I assume he lead a good life and would be sent to Elysium. He may hate the world now if we resurrect him. He wouldn't be the prince of anything. Everyone he ever knew is dead. Maybe his body turning to dust isn't a terrible option for him.

----------


## CardTrick

> What's the downside if the prince dies? I assume he lead a good life and would be sent to Elysium. He may hate the world now if we resurrect him. He wouldn't be the prince of anything. Everyone he ever knew is dead. Maybe his body turning to dust isn't a terrible option for him.


The dragon cursed him in some way. I presume since they made portal to Elysium for him... probably keeping him from going there normally?

----------


## Pyrophilios

The aim of this whole thing was to prevent the dragon from getting the Netheril scroll, but before the prince could bring it to safety into Elysium, the attack happened, the golem became lost and only the wards connected to the prince in suspended animation kept the dragon from getting its claws on the scroll. 

It all comes down to these questions:

Are you willing to kill the prince to get at his treasures?
If yes, are you willing to spend the wish scroll to resurrect him?
Or are you just letting the golem do its thing and be content with the treasure you found so far?

----------


## Bobthewizard

The golem works for the prince right? If so, I think we should let the golem do its thing.

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus would try to avoid "killing," even if it's this Sleeping Beauty situation. I think he'd be willing to use _wish_ for it. We're... assuming the prince if gonna be cool, right? Like, he won't be an evil powerful spellcaster or anything? The lore so far seems to indicate that he's alright. Maybe we could consult the skulls?

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is all about getting the job done, but if the party wants to save the prince, he'll also straight up lie to the bosses to cover for them, probably say the Golem acted on its own and now the scroll is in Elysium. 

That said, if most the group has no strong opinion, is there anything preventing us from just asking Candlekeep what it wants done here? Surely somone has Sending, "Hey, open the portal, need a quick conversation on how you want to proceed."

----------


## CardTrick

> Also, you can be sure that the Draco Lich would come after Candlekeep if it learns more about you.


And then we can learn if Lekt actually got'em that that sick burn.

----------


## J-H

I have no problem creating a recurring villain.  After all, Dracoliches are still dragons, and dragons are (almost) never poor.  Kill something evil and take its loot is a pretty good plan.  I assume Candlekeep can stand up to a single dracolich... otherwise somebody would have looted it already.

What do we know about the portal to Elysium?  Is it one use only?  Does it go both ways, or is it one way like a Stargate?
If we do get stranded in Elysium, it just takes _Plane Shift_ to get out.  There should be nice (Good) casters there capable of Plane Shifting, or we could Send a plan to Candlekeep to hire a caster to do it.  Candlekeep should have records of a teleport circle somewhere nearby on the Prime that would be a valid target so we don't end up shifting back to Thay or something.
Since our time pressure is 1dx days until the Dracolich gets a new body and then finds his way back here, we could probably use the Candlekeep Convenience Portal to buy a scroll of Plane Shift either as a one-use item, or for Qaza to copy into his spellbook.

That way the prince gets to go to Elysium in person, get his healing, and we can open his container and retrieve the scroll.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The portal will close once you go through. And yes, you theoretical could leave - but it would be pretty hard for you to want to leave again (it's basically heaven) 

But yes, you can go back to Candlekeep - always provided the Lich plays by the standard rules and doesn't have some trick up his sleave to return earlier  :Small Amused:

----------


## CardTrick

I'm pretty sure Lekt would be politely asked to leave Elysium at some point or another.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> I'm pretty sure Lekt would be politely asked to leave Elysium at some point or another.


Oh, there is always redemption to be found - the purification flamethrowers are quickly lit after all  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## J-H

> The portal will close once you go through. And yes, you theoretical could leave - but it would be pretty hard for you to want to leave again (it's basically heaven)


Theo checks his pack.  "Three notepads, some pencils.  I wish I had taken up drawing instead of playing the piano.  If I'm going to tour one of the heavens, it's worth writing and drawing it.  I could write a book!"

Party finishes quest, goes to heaven, lives forever and are well-equipped in case Ragnarok shows up.

Downsides???

----------


## Pyrophilios

None - so is that your plan? :Small Smile:

----------


## CardTrick

Seems like we got two (Qaza and Theo) for letting the prince be pushed through the portal (and Theo may go too?), with Dharrus being for NOT killing him but maybe wanting to use the wish scroll on him, and Lekt just does not care and would be fine with the prince living or dying. 

So looks like "just let him go to Elysium" is the winner, unless I'm misreading folks.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'm not too concerned with what we do with the prince. I'd rather not retire to Elysium because I think it would be boring, but I'd be willing to go to talk to the prince if we had a way back. 

Qaza is going to watch and let the others decide. We were supposed to recover the Netheril scroll right? What's the best way for us to do that, regardless of what happens to the prince?

----------


## CardTrick

> I'm not too concerned with what we do with the prince. I'd rather not retire to Elysium because I think it would be boring, but I'd be willing to go to talk to the prince if we had a way back. 
> 
> Qaza is going to watch and let the others decide. We were supposed to recover the Netheril scroll right? What's the best way for us to do that, regardless of what happens to the prince?


Best way to just get the Nether scroll? We open the coffin, just take the scroll, prince turns to dust, and we go home.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Best way to just get the Nether scroll? We open the coffin, just take the scroll, prince turns to dust, and we go home.


That's my vote then. She won't see it as murder since he's already dead.

We can let him move on to Elysium, use the wish scroll to bring him back, or take some dust back to Candlekeep and let them try to resurrect him if they want.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A valid option - just post your action and we can go on to the aftermath

----------


## J-H

Can someone be partly through the portal to Elysium?  Like, we push the container through but have it tied to ropes on this side, and then have someone (with long arms) reach through to pop it open and extract the scroll?

Maybe we're overthinking this.

----------


## Pyrophilios

That someone would risk a portal cut - or more likely be sucked into the portal (D&D spells usually just shunt you to either side of an effect.)

You'll get your level up regardless of your choice  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bobthewizard

I vote we just open the sarcophagus. But I don't want to post that because Qaza wouldn't want to make Theo or Dharrrus mad. And I won't be upset if someone wants to try something more intricate.

----------


## J-H

Did we ever get clarity on what the curse on the Prince is?  Is it, like, "sucks his soul out" or just "kills him"?

----------


## Pyrophilios

The curse prevented his soul from going to the afterlife as well as getting healed. That's why the triumvirate of mages created this unnecessary complex solution of putting him in suspended animation and using his golem to open the portal to Elysium.

----------


## J-H

So Elysium and the other afterlife planes seem to still run on something like D&D rules, as in you can go there and you still have hit points, spellcasting, etc.  Do we know that dumping his body straight into Elysium will magically cure the curse?  What happens if you die in Elysium?

----------


## CardTrick

I can almost feel Pyro deep sigh through the internet... *its a module adventure*... *its a bull**** forced binary morality choice*... *prince or scroll*... *please just choose... SOMETHING.*... *PLEASE*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Not exactly - I've got about 25 years of internet use and RPG playing under my belt.
Semi-pointless discussions and weasling around stated facts are like bread and butter for me  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Postmodernist

> So Elysium and the other afterlife planes seem to still run on something like D&D rules, as in you can go there and you still have hit points, spellcasting, etc.  Do we know that dumping his body straight into Elysium will magically cure the curse?  What happens if you die in Elysium?


Are you an outsider native to that plane...? Wait, now I'm thinking 3.5.

----------


## J-H

You know what?  Theo can find a way home.  How many people can say they've toured Elysium while still living?  There's more interesting adventure and "unexplored" territory there than at the library of Candlekeep.  It looks like a beautiful and untamed area.

He can take the container through, open it, and the scroll inside will find its way back to Candlekeep eventually.  If Candlekeep wants it sooner than "before Theo dies," they can get someone to Plane Shift.

Everyone good with that?

If this were a continuing adventure, I'd have to roll up a new PC or we'd need a big timeskip.

----------


## CardTrick

Not really no. 

As that leaves everyone else in the party to deal with explaining why we did nothing as Theo betrayed Candlekeep just so he could go have super fun adventures, leaves the rest of us to deal with the dracolich down a party member, and leaves the rest of us the cost and hassle of having to go after both Theo and the scroll later. And it presumes the prince will even give Theo the scroll at all once in Elysium as he'd have absolutely no reason to do so at that point.

----------


## J-H

Hmm, good point.  I don't mind delaying fulfilling the mission, but an angry dracolich is a rather bad problem to leave behind.

Use the Wish scroll then?

----------


## CardTrick

I mean, if everyone wants to just hop into Elysium... that's more of an option. I was just pointing out that if Theo does it unilaterally, he's kind of leaving everyone else holding the bag on mulitple levels. 

Also, we keep saying  use the "wish scroll", but with both Qaza and Dharrus having a +10 Arcana bonus, it's a baseline 40% chance of failure (and losing the scroll in the process). If Qaza is making the check and Dharrus uses Guidance, and Lekt uses the Help action... +10 bonus with advantage and additional 1d4... still possible to fail. Less likely, but the dice gods are fickle. Of course, if the wish scroll fails... we still have the Nether scroll and can just go home.

*Edit:* Actually Theo's idea if done as a group, might actually be a somewhat optimal choice if the prince plays ball. Sending works across planes (might have to cast it a few times due to the 5% non-delivery), so we can just tell Candlekeep we have the scroll but we've been waylaid in Elysium and also need to more permanently deal with a dracolich that is also hunting it before coming back in. We don't do the prince/golem dirty, we don't betray Candlekeep, and there isn't much reason for the dracolich to go after Candlekeep if neither we nor the Nether scroll are there.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> *Edit:* Actually Theo's idea if done as a group, might actually be a somewhat optimal choice if the prince plays ball. Sending works across planes (might have to cast it a few times due to the 5% non-delivery), so we can just tell Candlekeep we have the scroll but we've been waylaid in Elysium and also need to more permanently deal with a dracolich that is also hunting it before coming back in. We don't do the prince/golem dirty, we don't betray Candlekeep, and there isn't much reason for the dracolich to go after Candlekeep if neither we nor the Nether scroll are there.


So push the coffin through the portal and then open it. Then send a message to Candlekeep saying we need someone to come get us out of heaven.

I like it.

----------


## Postmodernist

We're doing it!

----------


## Bobthewizard

We'll see how well that goes over. I promise, I'll give the Prince's soul back once we're done.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A bolt strategy - you are aware that there are three solars standing around? Also, ini rolls for everyone participating with this robbery in Elysium  :Small Amused: 

Prince: (1d20+4)[*21*]/(1d20+4)[*17*]
Golem: (1d20-1)[*6*]

CHA save (1d20+5)[*19*]/(1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

> A bolt strategy - you are aware that there are three dollars standing around? Also, ini rolls for everyone participating with this robbery in Elysium 
> 
> Prince: (1d20+7)[*15*]/(1d20+7)[*10*]
> Golem: [roll2]
> 
> CHA save [roll3]/[roll4]


My hope was that the solars wouldn't notice. No one is attacking or casting a spell. 

Initiative, Qaza (1d20+7)[*15*]
Sim (1d20+7)[*10*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Solars 
Perception: 
(1d20+14)[*24*]
(1d20+14)[*27*]
(1d20+14)[*23*]

Ini
(1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

They have pretty good ears if you communicate verbally with your simulacrum (pretty slick spell combo btw, would have been worth a shot to neutralize the lich with that).

I'm at work at the moment - I'll roll the other inis once I get home.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> They have pretty good ears if you communicate verbally with your simulacrum (pretty slick spell combo btw, would have been worth a shot to neutralize the lich with that).
> 
> I'm at work at the moment - I'll roll the other inis once I get home.


I was about to try it, but it only works on humanoids.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Ini Rolls for the others:

Schlecter (1d20+3)[*19*]/(1d20+3)[*14*]
Theo (1d20+2)[*9*]
Dharrus (1d20)[*18*]/(1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Damn, I'm forgetting which rolls I wanted to make.

Alright:

Prince' Perception

(1d20+8)[*10*]

Prince' Arcana check

(1d20+17)[*21*]

Edit: Alright, the prince is surprised by your action and despited his magic resistance he fails his save, so you switch his soul for his simulacrum.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A very neat bit of deception

@Bobthewizard please roll deception to sell this whole charade convincingly

----------


## Bobthewizard

Well that's clearly not going to work. (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## CardTrick

I'm still just trying to honestly roleplay Lekt being 100% clueless as to anything going on. He doesn't know what Qaza is doing, he doesn't know why the angels are acting all suspicious and aggro, and he genuinely believes he's  barking at the prince. 

So, I can't really say Lekt is trying to help with Qaza's a deception roll, as he isn't even aware its happening.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Sorry, everyone. I was trying to play it short and truthful to avoid any deception roll. It's not the wrong call by the DM, I was just trying to avoid it, but I knew I was skirting the line.

So now I think we have three options. 

1. Do we go on the run in Elysium, hoping Candlekeep can plane shift us home before we're found? Sim could teleport us away but can't get us off this plane. The wish scroll could plane shift us home, but then we have Solars mad at us. It's also a DC19 Arcana check. Maybe Qaza could provide the help action for that? 

2. Or should Qaza admit her crime now and hope for leniency? I don't see how we can keep the scroll if she does.

3. Or should we try to continue the ruse in front of Ki-Rin? I think this will be futile, but if others want to try I will.

----------


## Postmodernist

Anyone have Plane Shift prepped? Dharrus is unlikely to pass that Arcana check. Even if we beat these Solars, there will presumably be more of them, eventually, no? We should try and escape post haste, I think using the Wish is probably most expedient.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza has +10 Arcana. With guidance and help we have a good chance of passing it. Planeshift requires us to hold hands in a circle so might be hard right now. Sim has teleport prepared to get us away from here for a round then we can try the scroll to planeshift home.

----------


## CardTrick

Why would we do any of that? If literal heaven is taking the scroll from us, for... reasons, that is not on us. Candlekeep most assuredly does not want us to start a beef with heaven itself and who knows what god(s) over even something as rare as a Nether scroll. That is fantastically silly.

*Magister:* "Where is the Nether scroll?"
*Lekt:* "We got it but then angels stole it from us."
*Magister:* "And you just let them?"
*Lekt:* "Would you have prefered we take up arms against the gods in the name of Candlekeep? We can go back and kick start that apocalypse for you if it's what you really you want."
*Magister:* "Hmm, let me think on it over lunch."
*Lekt:* "Kay."

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Why would we do any of that? If literal heaven is taking the scroll from us, for... reasons, that is not on us. Candlekeep most assuredly does not want us to start a beef with heaven itself and who knows what god(s) over even something as rare as a Nether scroll. That is fantastically silly.
> 
> *Magister:* "Where is the Nether scroll?"
> *Lekt:* "We got it but then angels stole it from us."
> *Magister:* "And you just let them?"
> *Lekt:* "Would you have prefered we take up arms against the gods in the name of Candlekeep? We can go back and kick start that apocalypse for you if it's what you really you want."
> *Magister:* "Hmm, let me think on it over lunch."
> *Lekt:* "Kay."


That was my option 2 above. I'm fine with that too.

----------


## CardTrick

Oh, sorry, missed that post.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I like playing impulsive characters, but as the player, I don't like to have them do impulsive things that could get everyone else in trouble. So if everyone else thinks it would be better to give up the ruse, I'll have Qaba ask Lekt to give the scroll back to the prince and Sim will go back in her gem giving the prince back his body.

----------


## CardTrick

Teleport probably won't work, since I don't think Sim has even seen it once or secondhand knowledge as defined by the spell of any locations in Elysium (other than those currently in line of sight). I could be missing something though. 

As for the Ki-Rin, the only reason I can half-guess a Solar would call a Ki-Rin for help is Dispel Magic. Thus our only continue-the-ruse when the Ki-Rin gets here option would be Dharrus, since he has Subtle Spell metamagic and Counterspell. While I don't think Dharrus knows what Qaza has been doing any more than Lekt does, if the angel can just be suscipious of her having done something under the circumstances, no reason Dharrus can too. Though Counterspell has a shorter range than Dispel Magic, so even that probably won't matter.

----------


## J-H

I'm back, and oh boy, this is interesting.
How do I know if Theo has picked up on what happened or not?

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'd grant you a DC 20 insight check with advantage to understand what Qaza might have done

----------


## Bobthewizard

And OOC, let me know what you want us to do from here. I think we have one vote to try to keep the scroll (from Postmodernist) and one vote to give it back (from CardTrick). I'm open to any options.

----------


## J-H

Insight (1d20+2)[*22*] or (1d20+2)[*4*]

We have no idea _how_ the scroll is dangerous, other than that it has a dracolich willing to spend thousands of years to get it...
And a subject matter expert saying it's too dangerous.
And the opinion of 3 solars who are most likely wiser and smarter than we are.

With a wisdom of 14, Theo has enough caution to decide that maybe the scroll should stay.  We should take the other treasure offered.

Getting out of magic jar-ing someone right in front of the solars, without getting caught, will be interesting.  I think we just missed our chances at a free Banishment, though.

----------


## CardTrick

I'm for just letting it go at this point too, but... 

1. The dracolich took us all of 18 seconds or so to put down. The threat level of the thing after the scroll does not lend weight to it being world-shattering.
2. The prince had the scroll at his disposal and apparently it wasn't so awesomely powerful as to make a difference fighting off a single dragon.
3. Unless I missed it, the Solars have expressed no opinion of the scroll being dangerous or who should have it, they've been laser focused on Qaza's shennagins.

----------


## Pyrophilios

OOC Information:

The scroll has some benefits to a PC reader who can make the arcana check, but for the NPCs it would have far greater implications - think grand necromantic rituals. 

And yes, the Solars aren't concerned with the scroll itself - they are here to keep the peace of Elyssium - and for some reason they seem to think that you are troublemakers...  :Small Amused:

----------


## Bobthewizard

Sim's help action for the scroll (1d20+10)[*29*] 

(or if Sim can't, anyone else's help action)

----------


## Pyrophilios

Here is the write up of the Nether Scroll

Nether Scroll of Azumar
Scroll, legendary

_Unlike most scrolls, a Nether Scroll of Azumar is not a consumable magic item. It takes 30 days of concentrated studyat least 8 hours per dayto attempt to understand this scroll. After completing this study, you must make a DC 25 Intelligence (Arcana) check. If this check fails, you take 16d10 psychic damage, and you can attempt the check again after another 30 days of concentrated study.

When you succeed on the check, you gain the following benefits:

Your Intelligence score increases by 2, to a maximum of 22. Once you gain this benefit, you can't use this scroll to increase your Intelligence again.
You gain advantage on saving throws against spells and other magical effects.
When you gain the scroll's benefits, a stone golem magically appears in an unoccupied space within 60 feet of you and acts as your ally. If you die, the golem turns to dust._

----------


## J-H

That's a very nice item, but I don't see how it's threatening at all beyond making a caster better.  Sheesh.

Not liking this prince.

Unfortunately, Theo is not going to possess this info in time to make an argument, given how quickly things are happening.

----------


## CardTrick

I have to finish at work before I can post IC, but Lekt hasn't and isn't aggreeing to being banished, especially by the Prince. He's going to chill out and rest, at least for short rest, probably long one and THEN go look for a way home.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> That's a very nice item, but I don't see how it's threatening at all beyond making a caster better.  Sheesh.


Agree. That's part of why I had Qaza pivot to trying to guilt the Solars to commit to help instead of trying to get the scroll.




> I have to finish at work before I can post IC, but Lekt hasn't and isn't aggreeing to being banished, especially by the Prince. He's going to chill out and rest, at least for short rest, probably long one and THEN go look for a way home.


He'll still have to pass the save. If he does, and you want the rest of us back, you'll have to _convince_ the Prince to drop his concentration.

----------


## CardTrick

Still at work. Lekt is immune to surprise, bare minimum he should get a chance to roll initiative and act before the prince even gets to cast.

----------


## Pyrophilios

If you want to fight it out - certainly. But an outright attack will not go over well with the host. 

The Charisma save DC is 21 

As I wrote, the scrolls use for PCs is different from those of NPCs (like the One Ring only made Hobbits invisible, but could turn Galadriel into the most powerful creature in Middle Earth)

----------


## Bobthewizard

Temple of Alkesh? Does that mean we get to continue this adventure?

----------


## CardTrick

Did not say attack, said act. And Lekt will only be acting if the Prince openly tries to cast a spell on him against his stated wishes. 

Sorry, for the short garbage post IC, but I'm only just now getting ready to go home... and I don't want to hold other players up with regards to what they may be doing.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Temple of Alkesh? Does that mean we get to continue this adventure?


That entirely depends on 

a) if you want to

b) if the team manages to get home together 

I'd have to improvise from here on, but I'm certainly game for round two with the draco lich

----------


## CardTrick

No, thank you.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> No, thank you.


Fair enough. In that case we can end this here though. The Solars won't harm you unless you harm anyone first, but they also won't let you come near the shining city. 
Eventually, Candlekeep will contact you and give you the option to planeshift back.

----------


## Bobthewizard

If you all (which may just be J-H if CardTrick is out) want to montage a month or two in Elysium, we could leave with a golem and +1 to the spell save DC for your wizard. Or we could go now.

I don't want to play a solo game, but I've had a lot of fun in two player games in the past.

----------


## J-H

Theo is up for a month or so exploring Elysium.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright - those who want to stick around can attempt to read the scroll 

Arcana check DC 25

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza's Arcana check (1d20+10)[*22*]
Help from Sim if allowed (1d20+10)[*27*]
Bless from Dharrus if allowed (1d4)[*3*]

Chronal Shift if allowed if failure above (1d20+10)[*16*]
Help from Sim if allowed (1d20+10)[*16*]

If all of that fails, then she'll use Convergent Future (level 14 Chronurgy feature) to make it a success. Once she passes, she can help someone else with it if they want to study it.

----------


## J-H

Theo has no chance of passing that, so he will explore the area, talk to people, learn interesting skills, etc.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, you all gain a level and Qaza gets +2 Int and a personal stone golem

----------


## Bobthewizard

Woot, woot. Is there a way to heal a stone golem? Mending cantrip? Do they heal on a long rest?

----------


## J-H

Levelup results:
+8 hp
Feat: Bountiful luck.  If you're within 30' of me and you roll a 1 on something, Theo can fix that with a reaction all day long.  Assume it's in play any time you roll as Theo hasn't been reaction-heavy.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Ooh. I forgot about the feat. I think I'll take Alert.

Edit: If Cardtrick is leaving, can we have Lekt give Theo the Fire Giant belt before he goes?

----------


## CardTrick

If the DM is fine with it, I'm okay with saying that the Prince was right and over the course of a month or so, just being "at peace" lead to Lekt deciding he did not want to leave Elysium at all, and if that's the case, he would have given his worldly belongings (belt, sword, shield, whatever) to his friends. 

Anyway,  thanks to Pyro for running a great one-shot and hope everyone playing beyond that has fun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Fine by me  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bobthewizard

@pyrophilios what was in the journal that the prince gave us? Sorry if I missed it. 

"The finely crafted gold funeary items, worth at least 2500 gp, a death mask made of platinum, worth easily 5000 gp and *a small leather bound book, that appeared to be a journal.*"

----------


## Pyrophilios

It's his personal journal, containing his personal view on the last few years of his life, including the start of the dragon's attacks. 


Reading Leomund's Tiny Hut, I'm afraid you can't have a large creature in there, even as the caster.

----------


## Bobthewizard

That's fair. Updated my post to show Qaza keeping the bead.

Qaza:
Nature: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Arcana: (1d20+11)[*25*]
Religion: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Initiative: (1d20+13)[*24*]

Bato:
Initiative: (1d20-1)[*15*]

----------


## J-H

We get to see where everything is from our current position?

Init (1d20+2)[*17*]
Arcana(1d20)[*1*]
Nature(1d20)[*7*]
Religion(1d20)[*13*]
History(1d20+5)[*8*]
Survival (1d20+7)[*14*]

I am particularly interested to know if any of our foes likely possess blindsight-type senses that would enable them to see through Fog Cloud, and if any of them are likely to be immune to the effects of Plant Growth (movement costs 4x through plant terrain).


Do we want to go in, or make them come to us?  I can drop an upcast huge Fog Cloud to blind everyone, but that may hurt us too.  I can also do Spike Growth if we want to have them come to us.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Do we want to go in, or make them come to us?  I can drop an upcast huge Fog Cloud to blind everyone, but that may hurt us too.  I can also do Spike Growth if we want to have them come to us.


I'd request that you not use fog cloud. Blinded cancels a lot of my spells. I think we should try to focus on the hag first. I could cast scatter to get you and Bato right next to her.

Actually, once I place you next to her, fog cloud isn't a terrible action. It might nerf her spellcasting too.

----------


## J-H

Theo doesn't have blindsight, so he would have disadvantage on attack rolls against her.  Maybe I should have taken the Blind Fighting style instead of Bountiful Luck, but I didn't. I only get one Concentration spell at a time, so I want to make it count.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Just attacking might be your best action right now. Guardian of Nature is awesome, but not when we're already in initiative. 

I think you also can upgrade your belt to Lekt's fire giant one for a 25 STR.

----------


## J-H

Eh, Lekt isn't dead, so why would he give away all his gear?

Hmm.... I wonder why rich adventurers don't just put it in their will to _Plane Shift_ their good gear to whatever afterlife spot they end up at?  For bad guys especially, it may be an easy way to get a leg up on in the Blood War.

There's a quest or encounter idea somewhere in that thought.

----------


## Bobthewizard

See post #394 above

----------


## J-H

Yeah, I get it out of character.  In world it just doesn't make as much sense :)

----------


## Bobthewizard

IC - I pictured it as Lekt succumbing to the attraction of staying in Elysium, and then deciding he has no further use for material goods, giving them to Theo. 

OOC - I wasn't going to ask for anyone's initial starting equipment, but that belt was something we found together, so I thought you should have it.

----------


## Pyrophilios

For convenience sake, you can assume you see the tops of the other Hang Man's trees over the ruins of the temple and one awakened tree. They are too large to fit into the temple, but they have reach 15. All are vulnerable to fire

The two Owlbears are pretty self explanatory. The two Yeth Hounds - they are weak to sunlight, but immune to most mind affecting conditions and have a fear effect. 

The temple is desecrated and doesn't provide any protection from undead, but is dedicated to Amaunator. The altar might still hold some divine energies. 


You have initiative.

----------


## Bobthewizard

JH do you want me to scatter you and the golem next to the hag?

----------


## J-H

I'm fine with that.
I will probably BA Guardian of Nature, as that's my big combat buff of advantage and +1d6 force damage.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I didn't know that was a bonus action. That's awesome!

----------


## J-H

Ooh, double 3s.  I don't think that 2nd attack will hit.

----------


## Pyrophilios

AC for the Witch Queen is 19, so only the first attack hits

DC 12 Concentration safe to keep Maze going: (1d20+4)[*9*]

Well, that didn't take long - burning a Legendary Resistance 

2/3 remaining

----------


## Pyrophilios

Critical Damage by Owlbear 2

(2d8)[*12*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Oh. I misread the map. I thought the walls would keep the trees out. I'll adapt.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza WIS saves

Dark speech: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Hound 1: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Hound 2: (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## J-H

I recognize the name Iggwilv, but not the details for sure.  I think it may be another name for Tasha.  I won't look it up until the encounter is over, though, no spoiling things.

Theo has advantage on saves against fear, so I'm assuming he has advantage on this save. DC22
Wis (1d20+3)[*12*] or (1d20+3)[*6*] 
13 or 6 damage *fail, 13 and Frightened of Iggwilv*

Reaction: Uncanny dodge to halve the lightning damage from 24 to 12.
Save vs. charm DC 22
Wis (1d20+3)[*22*] 
Second attack hits for 27 damage.
*saved, total 39 damage*

Yeth Hound 1
Theo has advantage on saves against fear DC 13
Wis (1d20+3)[*13*] or (1d20+3)[*11*] 
Yeth Hound 2
Theo has advantage on saves against fear DC 13
Wis (1d20+3)[*23*] or (1d20+3)[*15*] 
*pass and pass*

Owlbears
miss
hit for 13
miss
crit for 25

Concentration saves, with advantage thanks to GoN
(1d20+3)[*22*] or(1d20+3)[*11*] 
(1d20+3)[*23*] or(1d20+3)[*20*] 
(1d20+3)[*10*] or(1d20+3)[*23*] 
(1d20+3)[*18*] or(1d20+3)[*14*] 
(1d20+3)[*23*] or(1d20+3)[*21*] 
(1d20+3)[*16*] or(1d20+3)[*7*]
*All passed*

*Total:
Frightened of Iggwilv. 90 damage.
*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler: Map Update*
Show






@Bobthewizard 

The trees have reach and it seemed to me that you wanted to float above the walls 

Anyway, you are up again  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bobthewizard

> *Spoiler: Map Update*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bobthewizard 
> ...


Qaza should be inside the building, not the tower, and ended up 4 squares north and 1 west of the NW owl bear's old location, hiding behind whatever is there. Here's the post.

Let me know if that changes anything.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> She flies up about 20' to get a better view of the area and and north about 10' stay out of the hag's counterspell range, where she quickly casts her spell.



Yeah, I read that and moved you from your starting position 10 ft to the north, but I missed that Qaza was supposed to teleport too - and yeah that would have prevented the trees from hitting you. 

So ignore the damage and I'll move you inside

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Bobthewizard

Well, JH, what do you think we should do? 90 damage in one round is quite a lot. Do we run away and lose the golem, but maybe return later with reinforcements? 

I don't think force cage or wall of force will contain the witch. I can DD or teleport us away but they'll kill the golem. I could make an illusory dragon and see if that changes things, but it might not be enough to save you.

----------


## J-H

I have about 5 rounds of "Turn invisible until my next turn" as a bonus action.  I don't know about Iggwilv, but that should keep all the lesser beasties off of Theo.

The way it reads, it's full invisibility with no "ends if you cast a spell or attack," so I can do it at the start of my turn, then renew it at the start of my next turn.
The Frightened condition is going to keep Theo from being able to move closer to Iggwilv, so I can either throw sticks (javelins), use the helm (prismatic spray), or work on cutting the Owlbears down.  With 3 attacks from Hordebreaker, I have an average of about 44 damage to one target and 22 to the other, which won't be enough to kill them in a round.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes on the invisibility, though that will only give them disadvantage - they can still smell you and attack your position.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I think he can hide as a bonus action. If he beats their perception, could they still attack him?

----------


## J-H

Nature's Veil (invisibility) is a bonus action, so the BA is spoken for.  However, the Vanish class ability includes "Also, you can't be tracked by non-magical means, unless you choose to leave a trail."  

So if I vanish and then move, it's just a matter of my stealth check (move half speed for full stealth @ d20+12) vs. their perception check.... and an active Perception check to find a hiding creature takes an action, which means they then can't attack me.

----------


## J-H

Halfling luck, rerolling the natural 1 (1d20+14)[*21*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Nature's Veil (invisibility) is a bonus action, so the BA is spoken for.  However, the Vanish class ability includes "Also, you can't be tracked by non-magical means, unless you choose to leave a trail."  
> 
> So if I vanish and then move, it's just a matter of my stealth check (move half speed for full stealth @ d20+12) vs. their perception check.... and an active Perception check to find a hiding creature takes an action, which means they then can't attack me.


Yes, but hiding is also an action (or bonus action if you are a rogue)

----------


## Bobthewizard

Even if you cant hide, they might not run after you. There is a huge dragon right there now.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A bunch of saves to take care off:

Owlbear INT saves:
(1d20-4)[*-2*]
(1d20-4)[*9*]

Owlbear WIS saves:
(1d20+1)[*14*]
(1d20+1)[*6*]

Witch Queen Int save:
(1d20+14)[*30*]
Immune to fright

Yeth Hounds
Immune to fright

----------


## Pyrophilios

Witch Queen Concentration save

(1d20+4)[*5*] vs. 10

Expends second legendary save 

1/3 remaining

----------


## Bobthewizard

I think the western hound needs an Int save too.

----------


## J-H

Turning invisible takes care of the hiding, so the stealth check is just for "walking quietly."  Not a great roll, but hopefully beats their passive perception.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Nope, Invisible only has the following effect 

_"An invisible creature is impossible to see without the aid of magic or a special sense. For the purpose of hiding, the creature is heavily obscured. The creature's location can be detected by any noise it makes or any tracks it leaves.
Attack rolls against the creature have disadvantage, and the creature's attack rolls have advantage."_ 

You can hide without cover, but you still have to hide with an action/bonus action. 

Not that it matters for the Owlbear - it's almost dead anyways. 



(1d20-3)[*5*] for Yeth Hound

*Spoiler: Map Update*
Show

----------


## J-H

Religion or Arcana check to see if Hezrous have see invisibility.  (1d20)[*12*]

Wis save vs new Dark Speech (1d20+3)[*5*], (1d20+3)[*7*]
DC 22, 9 or 4 damage on fail/success

Con save (1d20+3)[*16*] 
45 or 22 damage pass/fail vs DC 22.

Con save vs Hezrou poison if needed, with advantage  (1d20+3)[*6*],  (1d20+3)[*10*]

Concentration checks 
(1d20+3)[*13*] (1d20+3)[*6*] dark speech
(1d20+3)[*21*] (1d20+3)[*17*] abyssal rift

----------


## J-H

Huh, so that's what it looks like on D&D Beyond when you hit 0 hp.  The abyssal sphere knocks Theo to 0.

Guardian of Nature is down.
Nature's Veil doesn't require concentration, so he _may_ be invisible.  up to the DM.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'll say you stay invisible for this round still. 

Also added a map update in the previous post.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza

DC22 WIS (1d20+5)[*21*] or 9
DC22 CON (1d20+7)[*22*] or 45 (23 on save)

Edit: 32 total

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, 

First Round went to the witch, but you are still in the game. 

One thing to mention, now that you have actually seen her: She is wearing a Robe of the Archmagi and has an Amulet of the Planes around her neck.

----------


## Bobthewizard

JH, I don't think the two of us can take her. She has 2/day auto counterspell, 4-5 actions per round including a regular dispel magic. It could be an interesting encounter for 5-6 PCS, but for just two of us, it's way too much. I think we need to sacrifice the golem, return to Candlekeep, and get some reinforcements.

@pyrophilios, it looked like her spells (maze, dispel magic) weren't even spells but just abilities, is that right? Could I have tried to counterspell them?

----------


## J-H

Theo has 10 potions of healing, and I think Qaza has the same, so stabilizing and healing isn't too hard.

Vision seems to be key to many of her abilities.  An upcast Fog Cloud at 3rd level has a 60' radius, with a 120' range on casting, so I can fog the entire temple.  Everyone in the area is functionally blind.  She could probably fly out of it, but most of the minions can't.  It would also prevent me from using Bountiful Luck if you roll a 1.

We don't know the duration on the Hezrou summon, and I don't know what my arcana/religion check revealed, if anything, about them.  Flying overhead would let me hit a large area with Prismatic Spray, but I don't think we want to do that unless Fog Cloud is up.  Prismatic Spray is also likely to mostly produce 30-odd damage, with one or two lucky hits causing banishment or petrification on a failed save.  No guarantees whether that would be on a yeth hound or a hezrou.

Iggwilv could also just dispel the fog.

Concentrating on Fog, or anything else, drop my advantage on hits and +1d6 damage, so I'll just have to settle for only +14 to hit and rerolling 1s.  We need to get close to her and dump a lot of damage.

Tasha's Mind Whip (ha) would potentially cut down on her actions, but I think she still has a LR left.

The other thing aside from vision control is dealing with all those fear effects.  +3 and advantage vs. DC 22 is not a winning combination, and being unable to close to melee really hurts.  I suppose 4 rounds of going invisible as a BA will help, although then I can't use my BA for Ensnaring Strike (restrained status) or anything else.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Between Igglwilv and her minions, they do about 100+HP of damage per round, so you have one, maybe two actions to drop them.

I've used my 6th and 8th level slots, and we need to save my 7th to teleport us out. She has enough dispel effects that any significant ongoing effect will be dispelled. 

Legendary actions and resistance are a great way to extend a boss fight against a party of 5-6, but against two of us, we'll never be able to keep up with the action economy or DPR.

----------


## J-H

The way she's built reminds me of the descriptions I read of the Vecna statblock some people were testing earlier this year.

Out of character I agree that we are going to have a really tough time taking her down.  Theo is designed to wade into the melee with multiple enemies, and none of his class features are relevant except Nature's Veil.  This encounter calls for stickiness vs. a single target, and inflicting status conditions rather than HP damage.  Haste would help some, but you don't have it, and you don't have many damage options either.

In character, do we really want to leave the new golem behind, right as he's started to have a life?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza was built as a battlefield controller for a full party. Her spells aren't the best for a two person frontal assault. 

IC the golem has been commanded to kill Igglwilv, so they'll need to kill it. Then either I'll be level 17 someday for wish or maybe someone at Candlekeep knows True Resurrection and we can get him back that way. 

Qaza will be sad, but she'd want to save Theo first.

----------


## J-H

That makes sense.

Now, how do we want to do return with reinforcements?  Do we recruit more players?  Or make 2nd characters each?  Or _______?

----------


## Pyrophilios

> @pyrophilios, it looked like her spells (maze, dispel magic) weren't even spells but just abilities, is that right? Could I have tried to counterspell them?


Yes, I'm not that cruel to my players. If it has a description in the spell section it is a spell. 


And yes, you are correct, this is a pretty brutal encounter for two players. Your best option would be to fly high and take out the minions first. 

The demons don't have truesight, only darkvision. 


I'm open for new players, but you also can get hirelings from NPC classes.

----------


## J-H

Are you referring to Sidekick classes from Tasha's?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Precisely - you can build yourself one from each class with lvl 12.
They come each with two common and one uncommon magic item.

----------


## J-H

First-pass analysis:

Expert:  Pseudo-rogue, but instead of sneak attack, his Help action gives extra damage.  Light armor, skills, no special damage.  Best role:  Handing out Help actions to hit Iggwilv.  I'd say Athletics to grapple with help, but she teleports, unless we can get _Silence_ up, then grapple her in the _Silence_ area of effect.

Warrior:  Champion, hit stuff or grapple.  Indomitable may help.

Spellcaster:  Spells up to 3rd level.  Silence?  _Magic Missile_?  _Haste_ might be good.

Do we have a good way to make Iggwilv lose initiative, so that we can Teleport in and get the Silence field up before she goes?

Heroes' Feast would be a huge help, as it grants immunity to fear.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Spoiler: Sidekicks*
Show

I'd give everyone winged boots for their uncommon magic item. We need to stay away from Igglwilv long enough to take out the minions.

The expert is not much help. Needing to be within 30' of the target means they won't last very long. We should probably use it as a vessel for Sim.

The spell caster will be useful. I'd recommend Prodigy for Eldritch blast, absorb elements, shatter, silence, misty step, counterspell, and hunger of Hadar. 

The warrior could either be a flying longbow archer for consistent damage, or longsword/shield for damage and defense, dropping in once the minions are gone. I'd give them a moon touched weapon for their uncommon so they can do magical damage.


1. I'd like to scribe some new spells for Qaza - nondetection, fireball, vitriolic sphere, sickening radiance, scrying and create Magen if it's available. Then she'll have about 10 days of prep to do before we attack, mostly antipathy/sympathy spells. 

2. Can I make a tuning fork for the golem's portable hole demiplane?

3. Are we planning on going straight back, or are there other adventures first? 

4. The Magister asked about negotiating, which we did not do last time. Should we pursue this, JH?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Interesting idea about the tuning fork. But without a wish spell or a miracle, there is little chance for that, since there is no metal to be found in that demiplane. 

Infiltrating the bag of holding of an opponent certainly would be a great way to prepare an ambush. 

You should have enough funds to pick all of those spells up in Candlekeep. If you want to earn lvl. 17 first, let me know. I've got a few other vignettes I could pull out for that.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'm up for either going back in a couple weeks with some help and better spells, or putting it off and checking out these other vignettes. Whichever JH wants to try. 

Despite my simulacrum-in-a-magic-jar shenanigans, I'm not a huge fan of over-planning with wizards. So if we get to level 17, it will be for meteor swarm, not wish/true polymorph cheese... Hmm, although using wish to create a instant simulacrum of Igglwilv sounds tempting... Nah, I'll stick to meteor swarm.

----------


## J-H

I think our characters would feel some urgency, if they have the ability to take her.  We don't know how long Iggwilv will be there, what she is doing, or what reinforcements she may conjure in the meantime.  I never assume bad guys are going to be static unless they have an INT of 5 or less (beasts, mindless undead, etc.).

Winged Boots are a good choice for the uncommon items.
For common, I always like the Clockwork Amulet (take 10 on an attack roll 1/day).  Healing potions might be a good idea, if they count as common.

Expert as a vessel for Sim is fine, but we'll have to get the Expert's consent.  I suspect a sufficient amount of money will suffice.
If we're going for the silence strategy, it may be good to have the warrior be a grappler to be sure we land the grapple. 2 archery hits for 1d8+4/rd probably won't make a lot of difference.
Theo has +7 on Athletics just from strength score, but no proficiency.  We have a STR 21 belt we can share to get the warrior up to a +9 athletics check, or with a feat to gain expertise, +13.

I'm a bit uncertain about expending so many resources for a single tactic.  If she has, say, Freedom of Movement already cast, the silence and grappling are wasted.

I like your spell selection choices on the caster.

----------


## Pyrophilios

You can buy potions directly - no need to waste a common item for that. A magic weapon might be a good idea (remember: you are free to choose the race for your sidekicks - a Warforged with armblade would be totally fine)

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'm planning on making 10 stones from Antipathy/Sympathy. 7 that attract Igglwilv and anyone that's not humanoid or construct, 1 each specifically for us so we are immune (since you can't be affected by the same spell twice), and 1 antipathy for Igglwilv that Qaza will wear. This should keep the enemy from running away and hopefully give us a few rounds to attack from range. I'll use nondetection on myself while I make the stones so she can't scry me. Outside of nondetection, we need to limit our planning to telepathy so scrying can't hear us.

Then I plan to make 5 Galvan Magen, costing me 15 HP off my max. They can fly and have a 5-6 recharging lighting bolt for 4d10 damage each. 

Once the sympathy stones take hold, I'll keep dropping sickening radiance on the area to do damage to them, which I expect Igglwilv to dispel, but it will at least keep her dispelling busy. If that's not working, I can switch to fireballs or vitriolic spheres. 

The downside of legendary resistance/counterspell/dispel magic on BBEGs is it encourages just blasting them for damage, so that's what we'll try to do. 

For the sidekicks, If you want to make the warrior, I can make the spell caster. For the expert, we need to make sure it has Res. CON and Tough. If we are giving them winged boots, the moon-touched sword doesn't give a bonus, but it is a magical weapon so should do magic damage.

----------


## J-H

I'm glad none of my players get that intense with stacking spells/crafting.
When I had an artificer, he mostly wanted to make a magic spell bazooka and a door to a small storage/workshop pocket plane.

----------


## J-H

*Brutus, Warforged Guardian*
_Medium humanoid_
AC 19 (Plate 18, traits +2)
HP 123 (12d8+60)
Speed 30 ft., Fly 30 ft.
Str 21 (+5) Dex 10 Con 20 (+5) Int 10 (0) Wis 16 (+3) Cha 8
PB +4
*Saves* Con +9, Adv. vs poison
*Skills* Athletics +9, Perception +7
*Damage Resistances* poison
*Condition Immunities* diseased, unconscious
*Senses* Passive Perception 13
*Warforged Integrated Protection* AC +1
*Attacker* +2 to attack rolls
*Improved Critical* Crit on a 19-20
*Battle Ready* Adv. on initiative rolls
*Improved Defense* AC +1
*Indomitable* Reroll a failed save 1/LR

*Actions*
Extra attack.  Brutus may attack twice.
*Moon-touched short sword.*  Melee weapon attack, +9 to hit, 5', 1d6+5 magic piercing damage.
*Javelin.*  Ranged weapon attack, +9 to hit, 30'/120', 1d6+5 piercing damage.

*Bonus Actions*
*Second Wind.*  Heal 1d10+10hp, 1/SR
*Dual Wield shortsword.*  Melee weapon attack, +9 to hit, 5', 1d6 magic piercing damage.

*Items*
Moontouched shortsword (common)
Winged Boots (uncommon, attunement)
Clockwork Amulet (common, take 10 attack roll 1/day)
Belt of Hill Giant Strength (attunement, from Theo)

Str 13 +1 racial = 14 +1 ASI = 15
Dex 10
Con 15 +2 racial = 17 + 3 ASI = 20
Int 12
Wis 14 + 2 ASI = 16
Cha 8
ASIs at 4, 8, 12

_Updated per post below...standard array stats actually are equal to 27pb, and worked out okay_

----------


## Pyrophilios

For attributes, you can take 27 point buy and assume that every race has 3x +1 to different attributes or 1x +2 and 1x +1

Also, Armblade is already the common item - I don't think you can combine it with moon touched.

Also, their proficiency bonus is +4

----------


## Bobthewizard

> I'm glad none of my players get that intense with stacking spells/crafting.


It's not my preference, but we tried it the other way and failed miserably.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Spike, Winged Tiefling Spellcaster*
_Medium humanoid_
AC 14 (Studded leather, Dex +2)
HP 86 (12d6+36)
Speed 30 ft., Fly 30 ft.
Str 8 Dex 14 Con 16 (+3) Int 10 (0) Wis 12 (+1) Cha 20 (+5)

PB +4
*Saves* CON +7, WIS +6
*Skills* Arcana +4, Perception +6
*Damage Resistances* fire
*Condition Immunities* none
*Senses* Passive Perception 16
*Wings* flying speed 30'
*Spellcasting:* 7 spells, 4/2/3 slots +9, DC17
Eldritch Blast, Absorb Elements, Shatter, Silence, Misty Step, Counterspell, Hunger of Hadar
*Potent Cantrip:* add CHA to cantrip

*Actions*
*Eldritch Blast:* x3 +9 to hit, 1d10+5 damage

*Reaction:* 
Absorb elements
Counterspell

*Items*
Moontouched dagger (common)
Clockwork Amulet (common, take 10 attack roll 1/day)
Winged boots - to Theo

Str 8
Dex 14 (13 +1 racial)
Con 16 (15 +1 Resilient)
Int 10
Wis 12
Cha 20 (14 +2 racial, +4 ASI)
ASIs at 4, 8, 12

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Scout, Winged Tiefling Expert* body for Sim
_Medium humanoid_
AC 16 (Studded leather, Dex +3, Cloak +1)
HP 123 (12d8+60)
Speed 30 ft., Fly 30 ft.
Str 14 (+2) Dex 16 (+3) Con 16 (+3) Int 10 (0) Wis 12 (+1) Cha 8 (-1)

PB +4
*Saves* DEX +8, CON +8
*Skills* n/a as Sim
*Damage Resistances* fire
*Condition Immunities* none
*Senses* Passive Perception 16
*Wings* flying speed 30'

*Actions*
as Sim

*Reaction:* 
as Sim

*Items*
Moontouched dagger (common)
Clockwork Amulet (common, take 10 attack roll 1/day)
Cloak of Protection +1

Str 14 (13 +1 racial)
Dex 16 (14 +2 racial)
Con 18 (15 +1 Resilient +2 ASI)
Int 10
Wis 12
Cha 8
ASIs at 4, 8, 12 (resilient CON, Tough, +2 CON)

----------


## Bobthewizard

Galvan Magen (can take 4 with teleport)
HP1: 68/68, HP2: 68/68, HP3: 68/68, HP4: 68/68

Medium construct, unaligned
Armor Class: 14 (natural armor)
Hit Points: 68 (8d8 + 32)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (hover)
STR	DEX	CON	INT	WIS	CHA
10 (+0)	18 (+4)	18 (+4)	12 (+1)	10 (+0)	7 (−2)
Damage Immunities: lightning, poison
Condition Immunities: charmed, exhaustion, frightened, paralyzed, poisoned
Senses: passive Perception 10
Languages: understands the languages of its creator but can't speak
Challenge: 3 (700 XP)
Fiery End. If the magen dies, its body disintegrates in a harmless burst of fire and smoke, leaving behind anything it was wearing or carrying.
Magic Resistance. The magen has advantage on saving throws against spells and other magical effects.
Unusual Nature. The magen doesn't require air, food, drink, or sleep.
Actions
Multiattack. The magen makes two Shocking Touch attacks.
*Shocking Touch*. Melee Spell Attack: +6 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target (the magen has advantage on the attack roll if the target is wearing armor made of metal). Hit: 7 (1d6 + 4) lightning damage.
*Static Discharge* (Recharge 5-6). The magen discharges a lightning bolt in a 60-foot line that is 5 feet wide. Each creature in that line must make a DC 14 Dexterity saving throw (with disadvantage if the creature is wearing armor made of metal), taking 22 (4d10) lightning damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Hire 3 sidekicks, using the expert as a host for Sim.

Cast Sympathy/Antipathy daily for 10 days as above on 50# rocks, except ones worn by Theo and Qaza which will be on amulets.

Cast nondetection twice daily on Theo and Qaza while we prepare. Only have conversations with others if nondetection ins on them. Cast scrying on one of her minions each day to check on Iggwilv.

When ready, check scrying one more time to see the map, if everything looks right, teleport (a scroll for this would be awesome) sending Qaza, Theo, Sim, Brutus, Spike, and 4 Magen to point 90' above Igglwilv and her minions 

Everyone except Qaza and Theo carries one sympathy stone and drops them right next to the targets as soon as we arrive. Then we split, the Magen dropping to 60' and spreading out, Qaza, Sim, and Spike flying up to 120' and spreading out, everyone keeping at least 40' away from each other to limit AOE damage.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Before you spend so much energy on Antipathy/Sympathy, maybe reread what I wrote earlier about the Yeth Hounds and the Undead/Hangman Trees. 

Also, for Magen creation, it would be better to have your simulacrum do that (from their original body) and then search a suitable body - like a forrest troll. 

Because the hirelings won't consent to that.

----------


## Bobthewizard

It's ok if the Yeth hounds are immune, but I don't think they will be. Antipathy causes the frightened condition which they are probably immune to, but Sympathy doesn't cause a condition, it just draws the target in. But either way is fine. The real target is Igglwiv.

That would be ingenious to use the simulacrum's HP and then magic jar them into something else, but the simulacrum can't cast Create Magen since it didn't know it when I made her. Even if I remade the simulacrum, she couldn't regain spell slots so I don't think it would work at least in the 10 days we're using. 

If no one consents to the magic jar, then we'll just take Sim with us in her body and I'll make one less Magen. Unfortunately, trolls aren't valid targets since they aren't humanoid.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Damn, I keep forgetting that trolls aren't humanoids in DnD 5e.

Next best thing would be a werebear or werewolf for the immunity against non-magical weapons. 

And you are right about Sympathy - weird, I always assumed it was a charm effect.

----------


## J-H

Since it's been a few days, I'd just like to clarify that I've been waiting to post IC until the sympathy/spellcasting/etc. stuff is all worked out and finalized.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright I'll set up a post tomorrow 🙂

----------


## J-H

That's not at all ominous.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I know our plans aren't going to just work completely. But hopefully they turn it into some sort of possibly winnable fight.

----------


## J-H

If we had easy teleports, we could arrive a little ways away.  Locate Creature has a range of 1000 ft.  It's an odd spell,  as that's a good distance for a city but useless in the countryside unless you already know where you're going.

Did we get to see Iggwilv so we can arrive right over her, and perhaps closer than 120'?
Do we get a surprise round's worth of actions?  If so, Theo can pre-cast Zephyr Strike for +30' speed (giving him a fly speed of 70').  We can drop silence, and if a dash puts him next to Iggwilv, he can at least get off a grapple attempt as an OA unless she has a non-spellcasting mode of movement that doesn't provoke OAs.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Pyrophilios, J-H can pick our distance and location for our arrival. I always thought you could choose to drop any distance since falling is instantaneous, then catch yourself right before you hit the ground. Could you let us know your ruling on that. 

J-H, even if that's not true here, my concern with arriving too close is if we lose initiative, one disable AOE can take out all of our help. I'm also doubtful that a grapple will work with her. One of her legendary actions was a teleport so I don't think it even costs her an action to escape. I'm fine if you want to try it, I'm just not optimistic.

Even the sympathy stones might not work on her. She has great saves and legendary resistance, so she might not be affected and we might need to hunt her down. But if we can keep all of the minions in a place that she needs to avoid, that should help. 

But I'm not adamant about the 120'. If you still want us to arrive closer, I will have us arrive wherever you want.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A teleport scroll can be purchased for 30.000gp 

Yes, you can see her, but as soon as she sees the sensor, she destroys it, so you have at best her location one round ago. 

There will be no surprise after you scry - but the rest of your plan is good grapple and shove to get her prone and with 0 movement would work. 

@Bobthewizard

Can you specify the number and targets of the sympathy stones?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Theo and Qaza have sympathy amulets they wear that affect them. This prevents them from having to save against the spell if Igglewiv uses it against us, since you can't be affected by a spell twice.

Qaza wears a second amulet with antipathy against everyone except our party.

The remaining 7 are cast on 50 pound stones, (about 9" diameter), all as sympathy targeting everyone except our party. These are carried by Theo, Brutus, Spike and the 4 Magen. As soon as we arrive, these are dropped directly next to the enemy. Once we see a map where everyone is when we arrive, I can place the stones.

----------


## J-H

Can we try scrying the area randomly over the few proceeding days?  At some point she's got to sleep, and we'll also get an idea of whether or not she moves around or if she's in one place doing whatever she's doing most of the time.

Need a ruling on fall/stop falling as a way to get extra movement straight down.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I had been casting scrying each day, but Igglewiv sees it and dispels it immediately, so we don't have much information except she is in the temple, and her minions are there too as described IC.

----------


## J-H

Is she in a different location each day, though?
What if you did a couple of your scrying attempts at 11pm and 4am?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Sure. We can see if that helps.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Good idea 

Let's see if you catch her at a sensitive moment during those ten days

(1d24)[*1*]
(1d24)[*19*]
(1d24)[*23*]
(1d24)[*8*]
(1d24)[*19*]

(1d24)[*20*]
(1d24)[*5*]
(1d24)[*4*]
(1d24)[*23*]
(1d24)[*9*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, 

once Qaza catches a moment where there are two Iggwilvs visible - otherwise, she seems to be active all day and night - most often she seems to be working on something on the altar. But you never get more than a glimpse of a long roll of parchment on which she writes.

----------


## J-H

Simulacrum?  Great.

----------


## J-H

If the last pre-battle scry shows two Iggwilvs, I suggest we wait until there's only one.

----------


## Bobthewizard

If we think she has a simulacrum, we need more reinforcements. Even if we don't see the second, it won't be far away. We should probably abort.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Most of the time, the simulacrum (or the original) is not around. But you can assume that that is how she keeps working around the clock. 

None of your scryings has shown her to have left the temple at any given time.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Here is a shot of the last scrying you did

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## J-H

I think we can go in.  IF we get a surprise round we should be okay-ish.

----------


## Bobthewizard

We are as ready as we're ever going to be. Let's do it. We'll teleport right over the witch at whatever height J-H wants.

----------


## J-H

Let's do a height of 30'.  That way I can be concentrating on Guardian of Nature instead of needing to do Zephyr Strike to boost my speed.
Theo will have his shield off to make one hand available for grappling.  His other hand will be holding his sword, with the +1d6 fire from the helm of brilliance active.

Shall I go ahead and post surprise round actions for Theo and Brutus?

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Let's do a height of 30'.  That way I can be concentrating on Guardian of Nature instead of needing to do Zephyr Strike to boost my speed.
> Theo will have his shield off to make one hand available for grappling.  His other hand will be holding his sword, with the +1d6 fire from the helm of brilliance active.
> 
> Shall I go ahead and post surprise round actions for Theo and Brutus?


Oh gosh, that is much closer than you suggested before. I thought we were debating between 90' and 150'. At 30', if Iggwilv wins initiative and isn't surprised, she will take out all of our minions in one round. I think we need to be more than 60' up. Any closer than that, and none of the spell casters can do anything. My plan was to try to kite her minions from range, dropping sickening radiance on the area to make them take extra damage and force Iggwilv (or more likely her sim) to use dispels.

----------


## J-H

If we go 60', I can reach her with Zephyr Strike active (Concentration), but then I don't have advantage on Concentration.  Brutus can only do so if I drag/carry him with me, as he doesn't have a speed boost.
Closer gives us a better shot at the grapple we need to keep her in the Silence effect.

By the way, does the caster roll for the +2d10 hp from Heroes' Feast, or do we do that individually?

----------


## Bobthewizard

I feel like we're on different pages here for a plan, and we should probably fix that. I'm fine with your plan, but while you do your grapple/silence attempt on Iggwilv, ideally what would you like Qaza, Sim, Spike, and the Magen to do?

----------


## J-H

Once she's silenced and can't counterstrike - assuming her Legendaries are mostly vocal, as they seemed to be - then ranged bombardment of any and all kinds.  

I kind of wonder if there's something we could find by sneaking past her, but with True Sight and the fact that she can detect teleportation, I don't think that's possible.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Just a suggestion: but why are you so hell-bent on teleporting to her doorstep?
You could choose a staging point outside her perception range and use regular stealth to close in.
Destroying the undead trees first would also improve your ability to move around - you noticed that she didn't replace the owl ears, and instead is using summoned demons. There likely is a reason why she didn't have those around from the start (smell not withstanding)

----------


## J-H

The 90' teleport every round means she can kite us indefinitely while doing 50-100 ranged DPR, and potentially summoning more Hezrous every 1-2 turns.  I don't think we can _all_ sneak into combat range unless she is very distracted...and killing off her trees will alert her that we're here.

----------


## Pyrophilios

But you also have a shortrange teleport to close in - and have all characters brought in with a readied action should be worth something

----------


## Bobthewizard

I still want to teleport above her, my preference would be greater than 120' to avoid her truesight, then drop the sympathy stones on top of her with readied actions, then see if we surprise her and can act.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Feel free to try - all I'm saying is that you tried the frontal assault and you had to retreat. Hit and run on a target that is apparently unwilling to leave the area, is likely to give better results

Not to mention that your objective isn't beating her, but to secure the information how to call solars to your aid :Small Wink:

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'm fine teleporting some distance away. Then Qaza, Sim, Spike, and the Magen could fly far overhead, drop the sympathy stones, and kite from the air while Theo and Brutus sneak up.

----------


## J-H

That puts Theo sneaking in with a +12 vs a bunch of defenders, and spending an unknown amount of time searching for an unknown....something... with an Investigation mod of +0.
He has a bunch of languages known (Common, Draconic, Elvish, Giant, Gith, Halfling, Infernal, Primordial) so if it's in writing, he can probably read it, as long as it's not hidden.
That leaves the rest of the party eating a lot of spells from Iggwilv while flying overhead, though.

----------


## Bobthewizard

J-H, since Pyrophilios has warned us not to appear right on top, would you rather we appear high in the air (150') and try to kite them for a bit, or have us teleport into the area away from the temple and sneak/ambush from the air.

----------


## J-H

Let's appear on the ground and have Theo try to stealth in.
If the rest of the party is 180' out, you can use Scatter as a 120' gap-closer.  I guess the sympathy/antipathy stones will have to be thrown, though.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'd rather not use my only 6th level slot just to get us in range. We'll surround the temple at say 180' out, then fly straight up and drop the stones into the temple. That should distract everyone while you get closer. 

I'm worried about getting noticed before we have Iggwilv in range of the stones. She'll just be able to avoid them if she wants and chase after us.

----------


## J-H

The stones alone will draw her attention and start her chasing/shooting at anyone she can see.  Good for Theo's sneaking, bad for the health of the rest of the party.

----------


## Bobthewizard

My original plan was to drop the seven stones right on top of her, to burn her legendary resistances and hopefully keep her in one place so she can't chase anyone. Hopefully, she'd need to spend a couple rounds dispelling them while we blast away. That gets trickier if she can see us before we drop the stones.

----------


## J-H

If we do that, then we're back to teleporting right above her.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Yes. But not right on her. If we are higher up, we are out of range of most of her abilities. Then we drop the stones and spread out. The Magen dropping down and surrounding, Qaza, Sim, and Spike using spells from 150', with Theo and Brutus protecting them from Iggwilv's Sim wherever it comes from.

Worst case, she makes all her sympathy saves and chases us. Then hopefully Theo and Brutus can cut her off while the spell caters wipe out the minions, then we can focus on her.

----------


## J-H

Ok, so now we're back to "appear overhead visible, and fire at long range, no stealth?"

I'm fine with that too.

I feel like we've been going in circles for quite a while on this and need to just execute something.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, then I'd like you to paint in where you drop the sympathy stones. 

And one last question: Are you attacking during the day, night or dusk?

----------


## J-H

No Darkvision so I vote daytime.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Daytime is fine. Since we all need to be close to each other, I think the stones will go like this, assuming at least one of the Iggwilv's is there.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, 

Dropping an item is a free action, so you can do that right as you appear before ini is rolled.

Qaza: (1d20+13)[*17*]
Theo: (1d20+2)[*10*]
Brutus: (1d20)[*9*]
Spike: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Scout: (1d20+3)[*4*]

Igglwiv: (1d20+4)[*11*]
Hangman Trees: (1d20-1)[*16*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+3)[*5*]
Hezrous: (1d20+3)[*21*]


Order:
Hezrous: (1d20+3)[21]
Spike: (1d20+2)[20]
Qaza: (1d20+13)[17]
Hangman Trees: (1d20-1)[16]
Igglwiv: (1d20+4)[11]
Theo: (1d20+2)[10]
Brutus: (1d20)[9]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+3)[5]
Scout: (1d20+3)[4]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Wisdom Saves:

Stone 1 (northernmost, going clockwise)
Iggwilv: (1d20+7)[*23*]/(1d20+7)[*14*](Magical Resistance) *saved*
Hangman Trees: (1d20+3)[*15*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+1)[*6*]
Hezrous: (1d20+4)[*17*]/(1d20+4)[*19*] (Magical Resistance)

Stone 2 
Iggwilv: (1d20+7)[*21*]/(1d20+7)[*16*](Magical Resistance) *saved*
Hangman Trees: (1d20+3)[*16*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+1)[*6*]
Hezrous: (1d20+4)[*6*]/(1d20+4)[*7*] (Magical Resistance)

Stone 3 
Iggwilv: (1d20+7)[*10*]/(1d20+7)[*27*](Magical Resistance) *saved*
Hangman Trees: (1d20+3)[*4*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+1)[*12*]
Hezrous: (1d20+4)[*5*]/(1d20+4)[*19*] (Magical Resistance)

Stone 4 
Iggwilv: (1d20+7)[*11*]/(1d20+7)[*16*](Magical Resistance)
Hangman Trees: (1d20+3)[*19*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+1)[*11*]
Hezrous: (1d20+4)[*16*]/(1d20+4)[*19*] (Magical Resistance)

Stone 5 
Iggwilv: (1d20+7)[*21*]/(1d20+7)[*27*](Magical Resistance) *saved*
Hangman Trees: (1d20+3)[*11*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+1)[*2*]
Hezrous: (1d20+4)[*14*]/(1d20+4)[*10*] (Magical Resistance)

Stone 6 
Iggwilv: (1d20+7)[*13*]/(1d20+7)[*12*](Magical Resistance)
Hangman Trees: (1d20+3)[*16*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+1)[*19*]
Hezrous: (1d20+4)[*14*]/(1d20+4)[*9*] (Magical Resistance)

Stone 7 
Iggwilv: (1d20+7)[*19*]/(1d20+7)[*10*](Magical Resistance)
Hangman Trees: (1d20+3)[*16*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+1)[*5*]
Hezrous: (1d20+4)[*12*]/(1d20+4)[*18*] (Magical Resistance)

----------


## Pyrophilios

I forgot to roll ini for the Magen - for simplicities sake, let's assume they act on Qaza's turn but after her.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Spike's Eldritch Blast 

To hit 1: (1d20+9)[*29*], Damage: (1d10+5)[*8*]
To hit 2: (1d20+9)[*16*], Damage: (1d10+5)[*13*]
To hit 3: (1d20+9)[*24*], Damage: (1d10+5)[*14*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Crit on number 1: (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Right:

Dex save vs. Vitriolic Sphere:

Iggwilv: (1d20+4)[*19*]/(1d20+4)[*5*](Magical Resistance)
Hangman Trees: (1d20-1)[*12*]
Yeth hounds: (1d20+3)[*7*]
Hezrous: (1d20+3)[*10*]/(1d20+3)[*19*] (Magical Resistance)

Int save vs. Psychic Lance
Iggwilv (1d20+14)[*31*]/(1d20+14)[*29*](Magical Resistance)

Tree to the south is sqeezing up the the stairs for the stones closest to it and consuming number 5

Tree to the north east attacks the column to be able to get to stone number 1, the other trees try to get in as well, tearing at the walls. 

Finally, it's Iggwilvs turn: She moves to the stone closest to her (#4) and picks it up, moves to #3 and smashes both stones into each other, destroying them.

----------


## J-H

Can we choose to fall and then catch ourselves with flight for a greater vertical travel distance down?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Hm, I'm always for some risk-reward action:

Let's see. The general rule is that you fall instantly 500 ft per round. The more time you have to fall, the easier it should be to arrest your fall by having flight kick in again. 

So baseline the Dex DC to arrest your falling should be DC (500 -Falling distance -Flight Movement)/20 

The modifier could be your flight speed (the faster you are the more acceleration you have to work against gravity). So arresting your fall after 100ft with a flight speed of 30ft would be a DC 19 

Does that sound plausible to you?

----------


## J-H

Yeah, that's good.

Are we back to the earlier plan of grappling Iggwilv in Silence?  If so, I suppose we'll have to survive a round until Spike can ready a Silence to be cast when Iggwilv is grappled.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I would stay in the air and avoid the minions. With all of us able to fly, we might be able to defeat an Igglewiv (or two) without her minions. Spike can do pretty good single target damage from 150'. I think we'd hate to give that up for a round.

If you grapple her, you'll be attacked by all of her minions next round. You might want to throw some javelins. Maybe with an ensnaring strike.

Edit: Looks like we're on the same page.

----------


## J-H

If the _Silence_ is cast over her, we can grapple her and fly up 15-20' to get out of range of most of the minions.

I don't want to count on winning an alpha strike war.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'm going on the assumption that this is the simulacrum. So let's blast this one, then try the silence/grapple on the real one when she shows up.

Grapple and fly up is a good idea. We'll need to coordinate that since silence can't move once placed.

----------


## Pyrophilios

FYI: Iggwilv has truesight - so no invisibility boni against her.

Also, if you want to find out if you are dealing with the simulacrum, you can make an insight check DC 20

----------


## Bobthewizard

Did any of the javelins hit? 

Is it my turn yet?

Does that insight check require an action?

----------


## J-H

The scout goes, and I think you're running him.  Then the Hezrous, then Spike and Qaza.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Scout didn't come with us. It was Qaza, Sim, Theo, Brutus, Spike, and 4 Magen for the max of 9 for teleport. We have all gone already in the first round.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The insight check is free

----------


## J-H

Did either javelin hit with a 19?

Insight (1d20+2)[*19*]

Does Theo know if Hezrous have true sight?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Another Crit for Spike (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

And recharge 5-6 for the Magen

N: (1d6)[*2*]
E: (1d6)[*1*]
S: (1d6)[*2*]
W: (1d6)[*2*]

Well that is disappointing

----------


## Pyrophilios

Insight 20 tells you, that you are dealing very likely with a simulacrum.

Iggwilv's AC is 19.

Keep your dispel magic - that wasn't a spell but a possession. You'd need protection from evil or something similar to free Brutus.

----------


## Bobthewizard

So I think two of the javelins should have hit, including one with ensnaring strike. That didn't seem to appear in your latest damage total for her.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Ah, sorry, I missed that. Yes the first Javelin hit.
Strength save (1d20)[*8*]/(1d20)[*5*]

Yeah, she is using a legendary save to avoid getting snared.

----------


## Bobthewizard

And I think one of Brutus' would have hit too, unless he was possessed first.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Brutus' attack is included. 

Save vs. Vitriolic Sphere

(1d20+4)[*17*]/(1d20+4)[*21*]

Edit: Oh wait, doesn't matter, the galvan magen do the trick.

----------


## J-H

She'll be here soon.  Investigate, or stay flying for now?

Will the Hezrous un-summon automatically, or are they free to roam the Material plane wreaking havoc upon innocents if we leave them be?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Maybe Qaza and Sim should investigate (+11 and +10), then everyone else keep their positions in case the real Iggwilv arrives.

Maybe Theo and Brutus should land so they don't use all their minutes on their boots.

----------


## Pyrophilios

It doesn't look like they are unsummoned - you probably need to banish them yourself

----------


## Bobthewizard

> It doesn't look like they are unsummoned - you probably need to banish them yourself


Yes. Banishment would have been a good spell to pick up.

Do we know if the iron plate is something we should take with us? 

Or is this temple a place Candlekeep should try to occupy?

----------


## Pyrophilios

The information you have from the Solar was that you find the names to summon them there

----------


## J-H

> It doesn't look like they are unsummoned - you probably need to banish them yourself


I guess we'll have to banish them by blade and spell (or cantrip). How far away are they now?

----------


## Pyrophilios

They move at 60ft per round, dashing away from the temple

----------


## J-H

Current distance?

----------


## Pyrophilios

At the start of the round, 60 ft towards the northern part of the map

----------


## J-H

Are we still in initiative time?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Arcana checks

Qaza (1d20+11)[*20*]
Sim (1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## J-H

Ugh, we're going to have to track down those Hezrous later.  I guess that'll just be Survival checks.  Luckily they are (if I recall correctly - haven't looked at statblock) relatively un-subtle bruiser types.

Theo returns but he and Brutus only get 30' up in the air, so we're close to melee range.  Spike can drop Silence on Iggwilv while we grab her, if initiative works out.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Sim will cast a 3rd level dispel magic
The Magen will ready their static discharges
Spike will ready an Eldritch blast
Qaza will ready Ray of Frost

If Sim's dispel magic roll fails, she'll try again next round.
If she fails twice, Qaza will try too.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Just to be clear: You want to dispel the Magnificent Mansion, right? 

Roll your Int check vs. DC 18

----------


## Bobthewizard

Yes. Dispel the mansion. If Iggwilv appears, readied actions as above.

Sim Attempt 1 (1d20+5)[*21*]
Attempt 2 (1d20+5)[*16*] Not needed
Qaza 1 (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## J-H

If we get to do readied actions, why not hit the area with a _Silence_ right away, and have us stand there with readied actions to grapple?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Fine by me, since you are technically still in combat.

----------


## Bobthewizard

That's fine. Have Spike be at 110' away then and he'll ready Silence.

So as soon as Iggwilv appears, Spike will cast silence and the Magen will blast her, making sure to miss Theo and Brutus.

----------


## J-H

Cool.  We'll stand near the entry point and have readied actions to grapple.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I wanted to get the readied actions in so JH could post theirs. I'll roll initiative tonight or tomorrow morning.

----------


## J-H

Theo definitely succeeded on a 27 vs. dice roll of 10 with his first grapple attempt, then critted with his unarmed strike!  Not sure if Brutus got hold of her or not.

Messed up Theo's init, (1d20+2)[*12*]
Brutus got a 3.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Initiative's (I'll roll them separately. If you want to group any together go ahead).

Qaza (1d20+13)[*27*]
Sim (1d20+7)[*19*]
Spike (1d20+2)[*19*]
Magen (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Technically, an unarmed crit won't do anything, since there are no dice to double and the regular modifiers aren't doubled.

But I'd allow you to prone her instead, preventing her from getting up again while she is grappled. 

in any case, Qaza has initiative

----------


## J-H

That works for me.

----------


## Pyrophilios

INT save by Iggwilv:

(1d20)[*11*]/(1d20)[*6*]+14

In case she doesn't make it, she'll burn a legendary save

On her turn, she uses Abyssal rift on Qaza's position

Abyssal Rift (Recharge 56). Iggwilv opens a momentary Abyssal rift within 120 feet of her. The rift is a 20-foot-radius sphere. Each creature in that area must make a DC 22 Constitution saving throw, taking 40 (9d8) necrotic damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one. In addition, there is a 50 percent chance that 3 hezrous then appear in unoccupied spaces in the sphere. They act as Iggwilv's allies, take their turns immediately after hers, and can't summon other demons. They remain until they die or until Iggwilv dismisses them as an action.

(9d8)[*46*]

Hezrou chance roll:
(1d2-1)[*1*]

Recharge roll
(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

We are 110' in the air. Does the rift just open in the air and dump out the Hezrou if they appear? It seems like it should be on the ground.

----------


## Pyrophilios

There's nothing binding the portal to the ground (it's a full sphere, it has to extend from the ground in any case), but yes, the Hezrous fall 110ft to the ground.

----------


## J-H

She's going to be a pretty unpopular employer.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Indeed, but for creatures from the Abyss, that's actually just like a Tuesday  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bobthewizard

CON saves

Qaza (1d20+7)[*23*]
Chronal Shift if needed (1d20+7)[*8*]

Sim (1d20+7)[*16*]
Chronal Shift if needed (1d20+7)[*25*]

----------


## J-H

*Initiative*

Qaza 27
Iggwilv 23 *<- we are here*
Magen 22 
Sim 19
Spike 19
Hezrous 16
Theo 12
Brutus 3

----------


## Bobthewizard

does Iggwilv have more to do or should I post for Sim, Spike and the Magen?

----------


## Pyrophilios

She'll use a legendary action after the Magen

----------


## J-H

Brutus had no way to win that... -1 vs a DC 22, and a nat 20 on saves is not an auto-success.  She's out of actions, though!

----------


## Pyrophilios

Indeed - and for fairness sake:

If Sim puts not a straight wall but a sphere around you and Iggwilv, you have won by default. She can't cast beyond trying to dominate you, but can be attacked relentlessly through psychic attacks from outside. She has telepathic contact to the demons with Telepathic Bond, but those can't get to Sim or Qaza. 

She'd surrender after that. So if you want to change your action, we could save a bit of time here  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bobthewizard

Done. I considered a sphere but assumed she'd kill Theo.

Can you use Tasha's mind whip against Tasha herself?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Nothing stopping you to do that - would actually be ironic  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## J-H

She's bad, but she's not _our_ bad, just an obstacle.   

Is she someone who goes out and commits mass murder, mass demon summoning, or other major evils that harm lots of people?  Or is she a garden variety (but powerful) selfish caster who's just out for personal power and views evil as the most efficient way to achieve it?

History check? (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Well, your character never heard of her, so she can't be too bad, can she :Small Amused: 


the problem with casters that have access to wish is, the first thing they do is cast Demiplane, rest there for 24 hours, and cast clone. Unless you manage to soulcage them, they are coming back again and again.

----------


## J-H

You know, Theo is in the Silence bubble, so he didn't even hear that.  Qaza will have to make the call.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Oops. I was waiting for Theo to do something with Iggwilv.

----------


## J-H

Can I assume that Theo has necessary materials for this?
I never filled in any of the mundane equipment, not even a starter explorer's pack.

----------


## Pyrophilios

You have rope

But you can not expect her to consent to that treatment - she said she would depart, not give herself over to your mercy.

----------


## J-H

See, that's what I was thinking too.
If we kill her, she can come back as Clone self.
If we keep her alive but imprisoned, she can't.

----------


## J-H

Oops
Going to be hard to get our golem buddy back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yeah, I was wondering why you didn't make that part of the negotiation

----------


## Bobthewizard

I posted while I was at work. Oops.

----------


## J-H

I'm kind of assuming we're finished here?

----------


## Bobthewizard

I think this could be a good stopping point. If there is anything else you want to do with Theo though, I am happy to tag along for it. 

Pyrophilios, thanks for running the adventure and the add-on. They were a lot of fun.

----------


## J-H

Yes, thank you!
I appreciate how both of you stuck with this and how we kept up a pretty good posting rate.  Sometimes I feel like I was the slow one or behind on things!

If you're interested, I'd like to invite you to something a bit different.

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...ense-(5e)-(OOC)

If so, the two of you are welcome to post OOC and begin figuring out what the three roles and characters the players should take on... this is one where group collaboration before character creation is key.

I'm going for Amnestic as a third, once his PM box is cleared.

----------


## Pyrophilios

It was great playing with you  :Small Smile: 

And yes, I too appreciate the reliabilty of both of you too  :Small Wink: 

I'm already thinking about a goblin build now (Though this would have been a great opportunity for an artillery artificer goblin)

----------

